# إيه هو الزمن ؟



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

*يعنى إيه زمن أو إيه هو العمر ؟

يعنى إيه أنا عمرى ..... عام ؟

لما تتأمل شوية عزيزى القارىء

إن الزمن يتم حسابه نسبة الى حركات أو دورات ثابتة للكوكب الذى تعيش فيه 

تمام ؟

يعنى مثلا : إنت عايش على كوكب الأرض

كوكب الأرض بيلف لفة حول الشمس كل 365 يوم و ربع (كل 365 و ربع لفةحول نفسه )

و إنت عمرك = عدد لفات الأرض حول الشمس

تمام ؟

يعنى لو كان كوكب الأرض أسرع شوية 

و لنفرض الضعف

كان هيبقى عمرك الضعف ..............حسابيا !!!

لكنك قضيت  نفس الفترة الزمنية ..............صح ؟
--------------------------------------------------------

يبقى ايه هو الزمن من وجهة نظرك؟

بتحسبه إزاى؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أبريل 2013)

روعة روعة روعة


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)

الزمن لا يعدو كونه احد مكونات المسرح الكوني فهو البعد الرابع للمكان حسب نسبية انشتاين.. وطبعا غير الزمن الفيزيائي هناك الزمن النفسي.. 
نرجع لسؤالك بحسب الزمن من خلال الوقت الذي انجزت فيه شيء افتخر به وحققت فيه ما اصبوا اليه وكذلك ما استمتعت به.. يعني مثلا انا عمري 18 سنة... 4 سنوات تقريبا اللي حققت فيها الكثير ميما كنت اتمنى وبحس اني فعلا استمتعت بيها.. 
فشخصيا اعتبر حالي عشت 4 سنوات فقط


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)

نسيت اقول شكرا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2013)

غالبا قريب هيكتشفوا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها زمن اصلا زى ما قال اينشتاين :flowers: وان الزمن هو خبرة شخصية لكل انسان لوحدة 
مفيش حاجة اسمها فرق بين ماضى وحاضر ومستقبل , الفرق بينهم ده  وهم :new4: 
الزمن وهم , مش موجود :new4:
وعلى فكرة انا مرة فكرت فى موضوع العمر ده وقعدت اقول هو مين قال ان انا عمرى كذا , طيب ليه ميكونش اقل وليه ميكونش اكتر 
its nonsense انا عارفه اننا بخرف وبقول اى كلام 
عيانة بقا وعندى sore throat فظيع غالبا اثر على قوايا العقلية 
موضوع حلو يا ايرينى كالعادة :flowers::flowers:


----------



## white.angel (29 أبريل 2013)

*مش عارفه ليه سؤالك فكرنى بكارتون نسور  الفضاء*
*لما دخلوا منطقه الزمن فيها سريع جداً ... وهدومهم اتقطعت*
*والنباتات فضلت تدبل وتنمو وتدبل تانى وتنمو ... *
*انما الزمن موجود ...*

*بس تقريبا تأثيره فسيولجى فقط ... او عامل زى خط الوهم اللى بنرسمه عشان نحدد بيه الاشياء ... زى الرياضيات كدة
ولو الزمن بيمر بسرعه هنشيخ وهنكبر بسرعه ... ممكن !!*

*انما مظنش ان الزمن له تأثير من الناحيه السيكولوجيه ... ناس  كتير مننا عمرها اكبر مما هى عليه ... او اصغر مما هى عليه !!!*

*هو ايه اللى انا بقوله دة :t33:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

*هو أنا فى الشغل دلوقتى

بالليل أبقى أتابع​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*انا ليه حاسة انى وقعت فى فيلم وثائقى .. منك لله يا ايرينى هترسمى على جنانى و طردى هيبقى على ايدك :t33:

مبدئيًا انا بتفق مع روز فى الهرتلة و الجنان بس انا زورى سليم لكن ركبى و ايديا وجعانى تفتكرى يأثرو على الحالة العقلية ؟؟ :t33:

اظن ان الزمن شئ نسبى و وهمى إلى حد كبير .. و من غير كلام مكلكع و علمى عشان بيجيبولى ارتكاريا .. و تماشيًا مع ثورة الجنان اللى انطلقت فى المنتدى من فترة .. فاظن ان الزمن حاجة شخصية أوى .. فيه ناس بيحسبوه بمدى التقدم اللى عملوه فى حياتهم و فيه ناس بيحسبوه من اول ما قابلو شخص يحبوه و ناس بيحسبوه بايام السعادة .. كل واحد و له حسابه الشخصى لعمره و زمنه 

انا شخصيًا مبحسبهوش اصلا .. عايشة كل اعمارى فى وقت واحد الطفولة و الشباب و ربيع العمر و الشيخوخة .. كله كله سوا .. لكل عمر فيهم جماله و طعمه و انا مش عايزة اتنازل عن اى حاجة فيهم  

اما لو حد سألنى او ادانى ميعاد .. مضطرة ارتبط بالزمن المحدد للناس و الساعة اللى ظبطاها دايما احترامًا للى قدامى مش اكتر .. لكن لو عليا .. ولا كنت التزمت بحاجة اصلا .. يعنى الكون يلف و انا اللى استعجل و لا انتظر و لا التزم :t33: يعملوها الكبار صحيح :t33:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

*أنا هأعلق على كل المشاركات اللى فاتت

بس الأول سؤال

هل لو حد وُلِدَ قبل منك ـــــــــــ يبقى أكبر منك ؟ و لا هو مجرد شخص وُلِدَ  قبلك ؟

:scenic:

ياريت تتريثوا فى الاجابة 

*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

آلموضوع ليه أبعآد كتير يآ إيرينى
أنآ حآسة إنى هقلش ربنآ يسآمحكـ  

بصى إحنآ بنتقدم .. آلحيآة بتتغير " *بآلنسبآلنآ *" فحتى لو كآن آلتغيير دآ مجرد وهم .. نسبةً لفكرة إن آلحيآة كلهآ وهم
*دآ مآيلغيش إن آلزمن بآلنسبآلنآ موجود *ومعيآر مهم لقيآس حيآتنآ بآلشكل إللى إحنآ مدركين ليهآ بيه
كون بقى طريقة آلقيآس هتتغير تبعاً للـ datum فدآ شئ مختلف ، 
علشآن كدآ إتعمل إتفآق عليهآ بين آلبشر " سكآن آلأرض بمقآييس آلأرض " علشآن يوحدوآ آلمعآملة 

نيجى بقى للرؤية آلفلسفية
أنآ " *هقدَّر*" - مش " *هحسب* " - عمرى إزآى ، بآلكم ولآ آلكيف ... دى ترجع لكل شخص 
بس فى آلآخر هتكون طريقة تقدير وإختيآر لإزآى هعيش حيآتى ... لكن وآقعياً مآقدرش مآحسبش عمرى آلزمنى

 


*س**ؤألكـ آلأخير* : مش هيتجآوب عليه .. 
غير لمآ تتفقى إنتِ وآلمجآوِب على طريقة تقدير آلعمر أصلاً 




 
*.،*​ 

​


----------



## x_philosopher (29 أبريل 2013)

من وجهة النظر العلمية (وليس النفسية)

فعمرك ﻻ يتحدد بسرعة دوران الكوكب....او على الاقل ليس بطريق مباشر...

بمعنى...سنة عطاد هي 88 يوم أرضي...معنى هذا ان عمرنا هو 4 اضعاف.....لكن هذا ﻻ يعدو اكثر من تغيير وحدة القياس...كما نقيس نفس المسافة بالمتر بدلاً من البوصة...


الاوقع ان نقيس الزمن بحركاتنا نحن...لو كانت الجاذبية مختلفة وسرعة تحركنا مختلفة...لاختلفت الامور...ربما الافضل ان ننظر للساعة البيولوجية...بمعنى اخر، الاشياء الدورية في جسم الانسان....هناك اشياء دورتها كل 24 ساعة مثل النوم، وهناك اشياء شهرية...

شيء اخر...ان يوم عطارد اطول من سنته، على ما اتذكر...اي ان دورانه حول محوره ابطا من دورانه حول الشمس


كل هذا لسبب بسيط...ان هذه الاشياء كلها غير مرتبطة مباشرة ببعض...لذلك نستغربها لكن لو درسنا كل منها على حدة...تكون منطقية...(مثل حركة عطارد حول محوره وحركة عطارد حول الشمس)...بدراسة كل منهما على حدة ﻻ نجد شيء غريب...


أما بالنسبة للمفهوم الفيزيائي للزمن...

على العكس...قديماً ظن الناس ان الزمن هو شيء وهمي...مجرد وصف للحركات....بينما آينشتين أثبت انه شيء موجود وعامل مؤثر في الكون...

أهميته تكمن في نظرية الكم أيضاً...حيث يُعتقد الآن أنه يوجد فترة زمنية ﻻ يمكن ان يحدث شيء في فترة أصغر منها....وهي تساوي ثابت بلانك على ما اتذكر...

وهذه تضمن انه ﻻ يمكن ان يوجد شيء في حالتين متناقضتين في نفس الوقت....فانه ليتغير قط من حي إلى ميت، ﻻبد ان يفصل هذا التغير هذه الفترة الصغيرة التي ﻻ يمكن قسمتها....

شيء أخير....نسبية آينشتين تقول ان القياسات تختلف من مجال حركة إلى آخر....لكن القوانين الفيزيائية تظل ثابتة..

بمعنى...ان السرعة = المسافة مقسومة على الزمن

ربما شخص غيري سيقيس سرعة ومسافة وزمن مختلفة، لكنه سيجد دائماً ان مقاييسه تقول ايضاً ان السرعة = المسافة على الزمن

كمثال: شيء يتحرك على الشمس، وانا على الارض رصدته تحرك مسافة 6 متر، في ثانيتين...سرعته = 3 متر\ثانية

شخص اخر على القمر رصد انه تحرك 8 متر في 4 ثواني....سيجد ان سرعته هي 2 متر \ ثانية

بمعنى ان اي قانون فيزيائي سيظل مُطبقاً على مقاييسه

وهذا ﻻ علاقة له باعتقادنا الحالي ان الزمن كيان فيزيائي وحقيقي....وليس مجرد وهم او وصف للحركة من حولنا





كل هذا، بما فيه النسبية، ﻻ علاقة له على الإطلاق باحساسنا بالوقت!


----------



## x_philosopher (29 أبريل 2013)

مثال آخر على خلطنا للأمور:

عندما نقيس السنة بالأيام....نصر ان هناك علاقة ما...بينما هاتان كميتان مستقلتان...ﻻ علاقة بينهما....بالنسبة للأرض....فهي تستغرق 365.24923452534532 (رقم معين) ضعف مدة دورانها حول محورها...

ولا يوجد سبب لتكون هذه القيمة دون غيرها....هي مجرد هكذا بالنسبة للأرض...لانه ﻻ علاقة بين الدوران حول الشمس والدوران حول المحور....


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

طبعاً الزمن ليس وهماً ولا هو مجرد تأملات ولا فكر ولا مدجرد إحساس خاص، بل هو حقيقي واقعي من جهة العلم بالطبع، ولكني لن أدخل في العلم الذي اعتقد أنكم جديرين من جهة الشرح العلمي، ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء له وقت، وكما هو مكتوب: [ وصنع من دم واحد كل أُمة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم ] (أعمال 17: 26)

لكن المشكلة والسؤال ماذا يمثل لنا الوقت، ما هي قيمته عندنا نحن، لأن سواء صدقنا أن فيه زمن أو قلنا أنه وهم، لكنه كفيل أن يسرقنا الوقت ويضيع منا العمر بدون أن نعرف قيمة الوقت عندنا على كل المستويات النفسية والجسدية والروحية !!! فما هي قيمة الوقت عندنا، وماذا يمثل لنا الزمن من ناحية القيمة !!!!
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> الزمن لا يعدو كونه احد مكونات المسرح الكوني فهو البعد الرابع للمكان حسب نسبية انشتاين.. وطبعا غير الزمن الفيزيائي هناك الزمن النفسي..
> نرجع لسؤالك بحسب الزمن من خلال الوقت الذي انجزت فيه شيء افتخر به وحققت فيه ما اصبوا اليه وكذلك ما استمتعت به.. يعني مثلا انا عمري 18 سنة... 4 سنوات تقريبا اللي حققت فيها الكثير ميما كنت اتمنى وبحس اني فعلا استمتعت بيها..
> فشخصيا اعتبر حالي عشت 4 سنوات فقط


*
حكاية البعد الرابع ديه أول مرة أسمع عنها فعلا

شكرا أوى على المعلومة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> روعة روعة روعة



*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> غالبا قريب هيكتشفوا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها زمن اصلا زى ما قال اينشتاين :flowers: وان الزمن هو خبرة شخصية لكل انسان لوحدة
> مفيش حاجة اسمها فرق بين ماضى وحاضر ومستقبل , الفرق بينهم ده  وهم :new4:
> الزمن وهم , مش موجود :new4:
> وعلى فكرة انا مرة فكرت فى موضوع العمر ده وقعدت اقول هو مين قال ان انا عمرى كذا , طيب ليه ميكونش اقل وليه ميكونش اكتر
> ...


*
الزمن موجود مش وهم 

بس على أى أساس إحنا بنقول كدة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *مش عارفه ليه سؤالك فكرنى بكارتون نسور  الفضاء*
> *لما دخلوا منطقه الزمن فيها سريع جداً ... وهدومهم اتقطعت*
> *والنباتات فضلت تدبل وتنمو وتدبل تانى وتنمو ... *
> *انما الزمن موجود ...*
> ...


*
الله يفتح عليكى

بس ما فيش حاجة إسمها إن الزمن يمر بسرعة

إحنا بس بنحسب الزمن 

مقياس الحساب هو اللى بيختلف لكن الزمن هو الزمن

لا يتغير*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا ليه حاسة انى وقعت فى فيلم وثائقى .. منك لله يا ايرينى هترسمى على جنانى و طردى هيبقى على ايدك :t33:
> 
> مبدئيًا انا بتفق مع روز فى الهرتلة و الجنان بس انا زورى سليم لكن ركبى و ايديا وجعانى تفتكرى يأثرو على الحالة العقلية ؟؟ :t33:
> 
> ...


*
مش معقولة أبدا إن الزمن يكون وهمى

لأن إحنا فيه فعلا

و الجملة اللى بالأحمر ديه عجبتنى أوى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> من وجهة النظر العلمية (وليس النفسية)
> 
> فعمرك ﻻ يتحدد بسرعة دوران الكوكب....او على الاقل ليس بطريق مباشر...
> 
> ...



*الجملتين اللى بالأحمر فيهم جزء كبير من اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً الزمن ليس وهماً ولا هو مجرد تأملات ولا فكر ولا مدجرد إحساس خاص، بل هو حقيقي واقعي من جهة العلم بالطبع، ولكني لن أدخل في العلم الذي اعتقد أنكم جديرين من جهة الشرح العلمي، ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء له وقت، وكما هو مكتوب: [ وصنع من دم واحد كل أُمة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم ] (أعمال 17: 26)
> 
> لكن المشكلة والسؤال ماذا يمثل لنا الوقت، ما هي قيمته عندنا نحن، لأن سواء صدقنا أن فيه زمن أو قلنا أنه وهم، لكنه كفيل أن يسرقنا الوقت ويضيع منا العمر بدون أن نعرف قيمة الوقت عندنا على كل المستويات النفسية والجسدية والروحية !!! فما هي قيمة الوقت عندنا، وماذا يمثل لنا الزمن من ناحية القيمة !!!!
> ​


*
أنا سعيدة جدا جدا إنى أول مرة أقرالك مشاركة من 6 سطور :blush2:

لأ يا أستاذى مش عايزة أدخل فى قيمة الوقت 

خلى لك إنت الموضوع دا

أقعد إرغى فيه براحتك هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلموضوع ليه أبعآد كتير يآ إيرينى
> أنآ حآسة إنى هقلش ربنآ يسآمحكـ
> ...




* الجملة اللى بالأحمر فيها جزء كبير من اللى نفسى أوصل له*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش معقولة أبدا إن الزمن يكون وهمى*
> *لأن إحنا فيه فعلا*
> *و الجملة اللى بالأحمر ديه عجبتنى أوى*






+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الجملتين اللى بالأحمر فيهم جزء كبير من اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له *





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا سعيدة جدا جدا إنى أول مرة أقرالك مشاركة من 6 سطور :blush2:*
> *أقعد إرغى فيه براحتك هههههههههههههههههههههه*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إيه زمن أو إيه هو العمر ؟*
> *يعنى مثلا : إنت عايش على كوكب الأرض*
> *كوكب الأرض بيلف لفة حول الشمس كل 365 يوم و ربع (كل 365 و ربع لفةحول نفسه )*
> *و إنت عمرك = عدد لفات الأرض حول الشمس*
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> غالبا قريب هيكتشفوا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها زمن اصلا





white.angel قال:


> *مش عارفه ليه سؤالك فكرنى بكارتون نسور الفضاء*​​​
> *هو ايه اللى انا بقوله دة :t33:*​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا فى الشغل دلوقتى​*​​​​





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مبدئيًا انا بتفق مع روز فى الهرتلة و الجنان بس انا زورى سليم لكن ركبى و ايديا وجعانى تفتكرى يأثرو على الحالة العقلية ؟؟ :t33:*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل لو حد وُلِدَ قبل منك ـــــــــــ يبقى أكبر منك ؟ و لا هو مجرد شخص وُلِدَ قبلك ؟*
> *:scenic:*
> *ياريت تتريثوا فى الاجابة *





إيمليــآ قال:


> آلموضوع ليه أبعآد كتير يآ إيرينى​
> أنآ حآسة إنى هقلش ربنآ يسآمحكـ  ​​​


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب بيت العيشة ع اللى عايشينها*
*المنتدى ضرب يا جدعان*
*هو الصيام بيعمل كدة ؟؟؟*
*بس هو فين حوبو تكمل لنا المنظومة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس دا شىء طبيعى بآلنا 50 يوم  فول و فلافل و مسقعة 

و مافيش جبنة و لا لبن و لا سمك و لا فراخ و لا حتى البط هههههههههههههههههههه

:2:

قولنا بأة إنت إيه رأيك فى إيه هو الزمن ؟

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *بس دا شىء طبيعى بآلنا 50 يوم فول و فلافل و مسقعة *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نسيتى البطاطس بأنواعه ؟*


> *قولنا بأة إنت إيه رأيك فى إيه هو الزمن ؟*


*الزمن ثلاث... زمن غدار وزمن قاسى وزمن خدَّاع*
*الغدار... اللى هى الخمس دقايق اللى قعدت ارد فيهم دول*
*أما القاسى هوالعشر دقايق اللى قعدت اقرا فيهم المشاركات *
*أما الخدَّاع ... اللى هو العشر دقايق اللى مابطلش فيهم ضحك *
*من ساعة ما دخلت توبيكك *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *نسيتى البطاطس بأنواعه ؟*
> 
> *الزمن ثلاث... زمن غدار وزمن قاسى وزمن خدَّاع*
> ...


*
هو دا الزمن ؟؟؟؟؟
:dntknw:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا الزمن ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *:dntknw:*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هو بعينه وغباوته وطولة لسانه *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

*هل لو حد وُلِدَ قبل منك ـــــــــــ يبقى أكبر منك ؟ و لا هو مجرد شخص وُلِدَ  قبلك ؟

هما بيقولوا علطول الاكبر منك بيوم يفهم عنك بسنة 
بس انا شايفة فى ناس بتبقى كبيرة ودماغها تافههة جدا
وناس صغيرة ودماغها توزن بلد

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2013)

يخبر يا إيرو--
حرام عليكى-- عايزانى اقراء كل ده-- جايه دلوقتى تقولى شاركى---- كان من "* زماااان*" ههههههههههههههه 
ارض مين و لف إيه و ايام إيه--- ليه بس عايزنى اشغل مخى الثمين-- العقل زينه فى الفترينه -- و انا بحب اتفرج عليه فى الفترينه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه-
المهم ليه بتشغلوا نفسكم بالحجات دى -- ها هههههههههه
الزمن ده موجود بس غير محدد الملامح هههه- يعنى الزمن عند الرب غير الزمن عندنا---
الزمن عندنا الناس تابعت الطبيعه و منها حددت الزمن و الوقت و كل شىء--
العمر الى محسوب على اساس الزمن-- ده مجرد بيحسب الشخص ده موجود فى العالم ده بقاله قد إيه--و بدئوا يربطوا تطور ملامح الشخص الخارجيه الجسدى بمرور هذا الزمن الوقتى -- يعنى بئا ما احنا كلنا عارفين الكلام ده---
لو حد ولد قبل منى يبقى عدد ايام وجوده على الارض اكثر من عدد ايامى 
بس ده لا يعنى إن خبرته مثل خبرتى-- إن عقله يفهم اكثر من عقلى---
انا اصلا ضاربه و مخى ناقص له تكه و يبقى كله بيلف لوحده زى التروس السايبا و يطلع دخان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا ناقصه -- 
بلاش انا فى المواضيع دى----


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يخرب بيت العيشة ع اللى عايشينها*
> *المنتدى ضرب يا جدعان*
> *هو الصيام بيعمل كدة ؟؟؟*
> *بس هو فين حوبو تكمل لنا المنظومة ؟؟؟*​


 مشوفتش رضك غير دلوقتى-- مكنتش هرض بئا  ههههههههههههههههههه
 انا مفكرتش اشوف الرضوض الحقيقه ههههههههه كفايا عليا اول صفحه هههههههه


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا سعيدة جدا جدا إنى أول مرة أقرالك مشاركة من 6 سطور :blush2:
> 
> لأ يا أستاذى مش عايزة أدخل فى قيمة الوقت
> ...



ههههههههههههههه انا قلت اختصر مرة واحط نقط بس ومش ادخل زي الباقي في الوهم والكلام اللي أثر فيهم بسبب الصيام هههههههههه على راي الأخ الحبيب عبود، وعبود جاب المفيد اللي مش عرفت اقوله هههههههههههههههههههههه، وانا مش ناوي أرغي بقى كفاية كده مش ناوي ابسطها أكتر من كده
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

لو مك





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مشوفتش رضك غير دلوقتى-- مكنتش هرض بئا ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مفكرتش اشوف الرضوض الحقيقه ههههههههه كفايا عليا اول صفحه هههههههه


 
*ياسلاااااام ...مش قلت لكم أكتملت المنظومة ..!*
*بصى ياحوبو ...رأييى فى الزمان كما قالت الست *
*خبيينى م الزماان ...خبينى *
*وبعيد عن عيونه دارينى *​

*وكما قالت أيضاً ..*
*عايزنا نرجع زى زمااان ...قول للزمان أرجع يا زمان *​ 
*هو من تأثير الفول والفلافل والمسقعة و.........*
*حوبو*​ 





​ 
*أنتى أكلتى بطاطس ؟*

*لو كنتى أكلتيه هغنى لك*


*والله زمان ياسلااااحى *​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوا اكلت بطاطس--
 مباكلش غيرها يا عبود لحد ما بقيت شبه البطاطسايه--
 احبها مسلوق و احبها مقلى و احبها مطبوخ و احبها شيبسى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لسا مجربتش قشر البطاطس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انا قلت اختصر مرة واحط نقط بس ومش ادخل زي الباقي في الوهم والكلام اللي أثر فيهم بسبب الصيام ​


​*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس بصراحة يا استاذنا ... هو تعليق فى الجون*
*كله كوم ولما تقولك هو اللى أتولد قبل منى *
*يبقى أكبر منى ؟؟؟*
:36_19_2:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لسا مجربتش قشر البطاطس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جربيه ياحوبو ....زى قشر البطيخ*
*لا هو عيب ,,,, ولا هو أية ؟؟*
*ولا هو حرام *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2013)

:t19::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس بصراحة يا استاذنا ... هو تعليق فى الجون*
> *كله كوم ولما تقولك هو اللى أتولد قبل منى *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني هو أنا أصلي مش كنت اعرف اللي اتولد قبل منها علشان كده مش عرفت أن كان أكبر والا أصغر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهي دية مشكلة اللي مش بينام بدري ويسمع كلمة ماما تقولها
ولازم يعمل ننه أو خ هو بعد لما يغسل رجليه ويشرب اللبن
​


----------



## white.angel (30 أبريل 2013)

*يا ناس يا شريرييييين .. ايرو سؤالها منطقى كدة وقمة الفوقان* :t33:
* هى بتقول اللى اتولد قبل منك يبقى اكبر منك ... 
اى حد هيقول اكيد طبعاً* 
* بس زى ماقالت حبوا ... العمر الحقيقى بيتقاس بالخبرات ومعدل نمو العقل ... وفى اشاعات بتقول ان فى دراسه اسمها 
"عمر العقل ":yahoo: ... المهم يعنى ان ممكن حد يبقى عنده اربعين سنه وانا لسه اهو بلعب فى عشرينايه ... وابقى اكبر منه ... بعقلى ... شوفتوا الحكم :dance:

يا سلام عليكى يا وايت ... :spor24:
*​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

أيوة صح صوح صحيح ولا يصح الا الصحوح
فعلاً اللي اتولد قبل مني بيبقى اصغر مني لما يلعب في الشارع أتاري
أتاري بقى الكل يظهر عامل دماغ فول كبيرة قوي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يا ناس يا شريرييييين .. ايرو سؤالها منطقى كدة وقمة الفوقان* :t33:
> 
> *هى بتقول اللى اتولد قبل منك يبقى اكبر منك ... *​
> *يا سلام عليكى يا وايت ... :spor24:*​


*لا انا اقولك هى قصدها أية*​*لو إيرو مثلا عندها دلوقتى 30 سنة*​*اللى عنده 30 سنة زيها كدة بس اتولد من 100 سنة بقى*​*يبقى أكبر منها ( زمنياً ) ؟*​*لأ مش كدة ....أستنى *​*لو فيه اتنين ماتوا وعندهم تمانين مثلاً*​*بس واحد مات السنة دى 2013 عنده تمانين*​*وواحد مات سنة 1913 وعنده تمانين سنة برضه*​*يبقى **دوكهة **أكبر من **دة **؟*​*طاب لو دوكهة بقى مات وعنده سبعين مش تمانين *​*هيفضل دة أكبر من دوكهة بس بتسعين سنة ؟!!*​


----------



## white.angel (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا انا اقولك هى قصدها أية*
> *لو إيرو مثلا عندها دلوقتى 30 سنة*
> *اللى عنده 30 سنة زيها كدة بس اتولد من 100 سنة بقى*
> *يبقى أكبر منها ( زمنياً ) ؟*
> ...


*بص هو دوكهه وده هيبقوا اد بعض زمنيا لو حسبنا العمر على الارض*
*بس لو دوكهه طلع بالزمن للمستقبل بتاع ده هيبقى اصغر منه نظراً للتقدم الهائل .... ولو دة رجع لزمن دوكهه هيبقى بردو اكبر منهم نظرا لنفس التقدم الهائل اللى عاشه ... *:new2:

*الفكره بقى ... مالنا احنا بده ودوكهه ... هنستفيد ايه يا ايرينى من الموضوع دة ...:ranting:*​


----------



## h.cat93 (30 أبريل 2013)

حتى الزمن نسبى 
زى ماقال اينشتاين 


بس الاجمل فى الموضوع 
ياترى انا عشت كتير او قليل 

المهم انا سبت اثر ولا مسبتش ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

h.cat93 قال:


> *المهم انا سبت اثر ولا مسبتش* ​


*هتسيب أثر أزاى ؟*
*كله بيطلع فى الغسيل وحياتك *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*الزمن نوعان فى رأيى ....

الزمن الذى نحسبه بالأيام والساعات والسنين

والزمن الذى تعيشه مشاعرنا ..... 
فهناك مشاعر تعيش العمر كله وكأنها وليدة اللحظة الحالية .... 
ومشاعر تموت وتتعفن .... 
لكننا مضطرين أن نحياها ..... 
رغم موتها

أنها فى النهاية رحلة غربة ...... 
مليونية الأبعاد .... 
لا تقاس باى قياسات مادية*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الزمن نوعان فى رأيى ....
> 
> الزمن الذى نحسبه بالأيام والساعات والسنين
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا أستاذى على المشاركة الحلوة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

h.cat93 قال:


> حتى الزمن نسبى
> زى ماقال اينشتاين
> 
> 
> ...


*
على فكرة أنا مش بأتكلم فى موضوع الأثر

لكن إيه موضوع نسبى ده ؟

نسبى لإيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *هل لو حد وُلِدَ قبل منك ـــــــــــ يبقى أكبر منك ؟ و لا هو مجرد شخص وُلِدَ  قبلك ؟
> 
> هما بيقولوا علطول الاكبر منك بيوم يفهم عنك بسنة
> بس انا شايفة فى ناس بتبقى كبيرة ودماغها تافههة جدا
> ...


*
ماليش دعوة ب هم بيقولوا إيه ؟

المهم عندى 

إنتى بتقولى إيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر يا إيرو--
> حرام عليكى-- عايزانى اقراء كل ده-- جايه دلوقتى تقولى شاركى---- كان من "* زماااان*" ههههههههههههههه
> ارض مين و لف إيه و ايام إيه--- ليه بس عايزنى اشغل مخى الثمين-- العقل زينه فى الفترينه -- و انا بحب اتفرج عليه فى الفترينه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه-
> المهم ليه بتشغلوا نفسكم بالحجات دى -- ها هههههههههه
> ...


*
يا سلام يا حبو

شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انا قلت اختصر مرة واحط نقط بس ومش ادخل زي الباقي في الوهم والكلام اللي أثر فيهم بسبب الصيام هههههههههه على راي الأخ الحبيب عبود، وعبود جاب المفيد اللي مش عرفت اقوله هههههههههههههههههههههه، وانا مش ناوي أرغي بقى كفاية كده مش ناوي ابسطها أكتر من كده
> ​


*
ما هو أنا هأحتاجك فى الآخر 

سايبينك لعوزة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يا ناس يا شريرييييين .. ايرو سؤالها منطقى كدة وقمة الفوقان* :t33:
> * هى بتقول اللى اتولد قبل منك يبقى اكبر منك ...
> اى حد هيقول اكيد طبعاً*
> * بس زى ماقالت حبوا ... العمر الحقيقى بيتقاس بالخبرات ومعدل نمو العقل ... وفى اشاعات بتقول ان فى دراسه اسمها
> ...



الله يكرمك يا وايت يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب و لا يحرمنيش منك 

:36_3_11:

:748pf:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

*قلبى مش مرتحالك :t33:

و للاسف شكلى فهمت قصدك .. بتجرجرينى للرذيلة انتى كدة و انا اصلا لسانى فالت :yahoo:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قلبى مش مرتحالك :t33:
> 
> و للاسف شكلى فهمت قصدك .. بتجرجرينى للرذيلة انتى كدة و انا اصلا لسانى فالت :yahoo:*




*
إيه فهمتى إيه ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيه فهمتى إيه ؟؟؟؟​*



*كدة انتى بتجرجرينى للرذيلة و انا اصلا بحبها :t33: .. سيبينى ساكتة الله يرضى عنك :spor22:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا انا اقولك هى قصدها أية*
> *لو إيرو مثلا عندها دلوقتى 30 سنة*
> *اللى عنده 30 سنة زيها كدة بس اتولد من 100 سنة بقى*
> *يبقى أكبر منها ( زمنياً ) ؟*
> ...



*لأ إستنى بأة

إنت كنت قاعد جوة مخى هههههههههههههههههههههههه:big4:

بس مش هو دا الهدف برضوا:36_22_25:

إنت إستنتجت الفكرة من السؤال اللى أنا سألته .............. صح ؟

:15_3_36[1]:

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت إستنتجت الفكرة من السؤال اللى أنا سألته .............. صح ؟*


*يعنى هى دى الفكرة ؟*
*وبعدين أوشو هادا ؟*؟؟؟
*:15_3_36[1]:*
*يؤكل ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى هى دى الفكرة ؟*
> *وبعدين أوشو هادا ؟*؟؟؟
> *:15_3_36[1]:*
> *يؤكل ؟؟؟*​



*شو هاد ؟ .................ما بأعرف

إنما مش هى الفكرة ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

يآ إيرينى أنآ متذنبة فى آلموضوع دآ من إمبآرح مستنية أفهم إنتِ عآيزة إيه :t33:

فهمينآ , جزآكـِ آلله خيراً عنـآ :t33:





*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> يآ إيرينى أنآ متذنبة فى آلموضوع دآ من إمبآرح مستنية أفهم إنتِ عآيزة إيه :t33:
> 
> ...


*
أهو جيالك فى السكة إصبرى شوية

ديهديّ ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أهو جيالك فى السكة إصبرى شوية
> 
> ديهديّ ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*قلبى بيقولى فى السكة دى زى بتاعت مورسى كدة .. فيها بيات ليلتين على ما تنطقى :a82:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

*طيب معلش 

هأغير صيغة السؤال ؟

و ديه برضوا فى الموضوع

حد يعرف سن آدم الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس اللى هو 930 سنة

كان من أول ما خٌلِق و لا من أول لما خرج من الجنة ؟

سؤال مش عايزة فيه إفتاءات و لا خناءات 
:smil12::smil12::smil12:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قلبى بيقولى فى السكة دى زى بتاعت مورسى كدة .. فيها بيات ليلتين على ما تنطقى :a82:*


*
آه يا ظالمة 

طب جاوبى بأة على السؤال*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب معلش
> 
> هأغير صيغة السؤال ؟
> 
> ...


*
لا معرفش :dntknw:

ادينى جاوبت .. عايزة الخلاصة :a82:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> لا معرفش :dntknw:
> 
> ادينى جاوبت .. عايزة الخلاصة :a82:*


*
لأ بأة لازم أستنى الباقيين 

العدل حلو ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ بأة لازم أستنى الباقيين *
> *العدل حلو ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*إنجزى بقى وخلصينااااااااااا*
*هى فوازير رمضان ؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب معلش
> 
> هأغير صيغة السؤال ؟
> 
> ...


خرآشى عليآ ... كل دآ وجيبآلنآ سؤآل جديد ، مش سؤآل دآ شنطة حمزة :t33:

للدقة مش عآرفة 

بس عمر آلإنسآن " مننآ " بيتقآس بوجودهـ فى آلجسد ، هل تغيير حآلة آلجسد دآ أثر فى حآلة آدم ... مش عآرف ، إنتِ عآيزة مننآ إية يآ بنتى :dntknw:





*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إنجزى بقى وخلصينااااااااااا*
> *هى فوازير رمضان ؟*​



*الله _______________ مالكوا النهاردة 

طب جيبوا مفتى المنتدى : أيمن ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> خرآشى عليآ ... كل دآ وجيبآلنآ سؤآل جديد ، مش سؤآل دآ شنطة حمزة :t33:
> 
> للدقة مش عآرفة
> 
> ...


*
و إنتى كمان مش عارفة ؟؟؟

لأ بأة الموضوع مش هيحله غير أيمن*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

*أنا بعت رسالة خاصة لأيمن

ربنا يسهل

زمانة نام بدرى عشان يحضر البصخة بتاعة 6 الصبح

لما هيرجع من البصخة هيجاوب 

بس يارب يجاوب فى سطر أو سطرين

لأحسن يكتب مقال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بعت رسالة خاصة لأيمن
> 
> ربنا يسهل
> 
> ...



*تصدقى !!

انا بطالب استاذ ايمن يرد عليكى فى 3 صفحات مش سطر ولا اتنين ولا حتى مقالة و باللغة العربية الفصحى كمان بقا اهو .. عشان يعمل فيكى شوية من اللى بتعمليه فينا :yahoo: *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تصدقى !!
> 
> انا بطالب استاذ ايمن يرد عليكى فى 3 صفحات مش سطر ولا اتنين ولا حتى مقالة و باللغة العربية الفصحى كمان بقا اهو .. عشان يعمل فيكى شوية من اللى بتعمليه فينا :yahoo: *


*
أنا عملت حاجة يا مفترية !!!!!

بأحاول أشغل مخكم 

بدل ما هم (الأمخاخ) واخدين تعسيلة كدة​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا عملت حاجة يا مفترية !!!!!
> 
> بأحاول أشغل مخكم
> ...



*ياستى 50 يوم صيام و امتحانات و بهدلة .. و جاية تقوليلى بتشغلى امخاخنا اللى واخدة تعسيلة ؟؟ 

يمهل ولا يهمل :spor24:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مع إحترآمى لإيرينى .. بس هو *يُمهل ولآ يهمل* بجد :smile01





*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مع إحترآمى لإيرينى .. بس هو *يُمهل ولآ يهمل* بجد :smile01
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*​​
> مع إحترآمى لإيرينى .. بس هو *يُمهل ولآ يهمل* بجد :smile01
> 
> 
> ...


​*غتاتة أسكندرانى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *غتاتة أسكندرانى *​


*
إستنوا لبكرة بأة

مش لما نشوف إجابة المفتى الأول​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *غتاتة أسكندرانى *​


يآ سيدى إنتوآ إتنين إسكندرآنية فى بعض ، مآتوقعنيش بينكم :t33:



إيرينى إنآ سقط عليآ وحى إجآبة لسؤآلكـ ، هى فتية بصرآحة
شوفى ينفع أذيع ولآ مآذيعشى :smil13:





*.،*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> يآ سيدى إنتوآ إتنين إسكندرآنية فى بعض ، مآتوقعنيش بينكم :t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
هو الاستاذ عبود : إسكندرانى ؟؟؟؟

لا شيخة ___________ ما تقوليش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و إنتى لو عايزة تفتى إفتى براحتك

و ذيعى كمان 

الموضوع للجميع *


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو الاستاذ عبود : إسكندرانى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا شيخة ___________ ما تقوليش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


هم إللى بيقولوآ .. أنآ مآقولتش ، هو أنآ قولت ..؟  :dntknw:


بصى يآ فندم آدم قبل آلسقوط كآن آزلى .. عمرهـ infinity
مآلوش بدآية ومآلوش نهآية
حتى هو إتوجد أو إتخلق على صورة رجل .. مش بيبى مر بمرآحل نموهـ
فمآنعرفش هو كآن عندهـ كم سنة ولآ قضى فى جنة عدن قد إيه

فأعتقد *عمرهـ محسوب من بعد آلسقوط *... أصلاً كل شئ إتغير بعد آلسقوط






*.،*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هم إللى بيقولوآ .. أنآ مآقولتش ، هو أنآ قولت ..؟  :dntknw:
> 
> 
> بصى يآ فندم آدم قبل آلسقوط كآن آزلى .. عمرهـ infinity
> ...



*أزلى ________________ لأ

لكن فكرة إن العمر إتحسب من بعد السقوط مقبولة عندى جدا و أرجح هذه الفكرة

برضوا أستنى آراء الجميع
​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *غتاتة أسكندرانى *​



*عاجبك كدة يا ست ؟؟ جايبالنا الكلام فى كل حتة :t33:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو الاستاذ عبود : إسكندرانى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا شيخة ___________ ما تقوليش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*صينى و غلاوتك :t33:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عاجبك كدة يا ست ؟؟ جايبالنا الكلام فى كل حتة :t33:*
> 
> 
> 
> *صينى و غلاوتك :t33:*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كمان مش مصرى؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أزلى ________________ لأ
> 
> لكن فكرة إن العمر إتحسب من بعد السقوط مقبولة عندى جدا و أرجح هذه الفكرة
> 
> ...


*لأ* إيرينى .. أنآ صحتى مآتستحمل إعدآمآت آلنهآردة  :t33:

آدم آزلى , موجود منذ آلأزل ولنهآية آلأزل , كأزلية آلرب .... حآشآ
آدم عمرهـ قبل آلسقوط مآلوش نهآية ومآلوش بدآية , وجودهـ كآن هيبقى لنهآية آلأزل .... دآ قصدى لو خآنى آلتعبير



*أكيد مستنية آلإجآبة *ومستنية أكتر أعرف علآقتهآ بآلموضوع  





*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

ايه اللى حصل ؟ ايرينى طلعت اكبر من منقرع ولا ايه ؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## white.angel (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب معلش
> 
> هأغير صيغة السؤال ؟
> 
> ...


* هو اصلا .... فى السما مفيش زمن *
*الزمن دة لينا احنا مش لربنا ... *
*وبالتالى مكنش فيه عمر لما كان ادم فى جنة عدن *
*واصلا يبقى فى عمر ليه ... طالما مفيش موت*
*ماهو الموت جه بعد السقوط وبالتالى ظهرت فكرة العمر ....... *
*انما لو مفيش موت يبقى مش هتقيسى عمرك اصلا *
*فهمانى ؟؟*

*فاعمر ادم بدأ يتقاس من اول ما سقط واخطأ والموت دخل البشريه والعمر اتحد ............ وبالتالى اتقاس*

*دى فلسفه اى علاقه بينها وبين الواقع فهى اغرب من الخيال*
*يعنى مجرد تفسير شخصى :dntknw:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه اللى حصل ؟ ايرينى طلعت اكبر من منقرع ولا ايه ؟ :t33::t33::t33:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:w00t::w00t::w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * هو اصلا .... فى السما مفيش زمن *
> *الزمن دة لينا احنا مش لربنا ... *
> *وبالتالى مكنش فيه عمر لما كان ادم فى جنة عدن *
> *واصلا يبقى فى عمر ليه ... طالما مفيش موت*
> ...


*
إيه اللى جاب سيرة السماء دلوقتى ؟؟؟

جنة عدن ديه كانت على الأرض

من ناحية عمر آدم 

موافقاكى إنه يبدأ من أول خروجه من الجنة 

بس برضوا هنستنى أيمن*


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

أنا رأيي غيركم خالص




*ملحوظة: في العبرية آدم = إنسان أو الإنسان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> أنا رأيي غيركم خالص
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ما تقول رأيك*


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

ههههه مانا قلته خلاص 


طب ندي مساعدة: origen


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

سلام ونعمة من الله أبينا وسيد كل أحد والرب يسوع الحاضر معنا كل حين تنسكب في قلوبكم بغنى فيض الروح القدس الرب المُحيي
عمر آدم عند ولادته الابن المختار 130 وعمره عند موته بالنسبة لحساب تاريخ العالم 930
يعني تحدد عمر آدم بحساب تاريخ العالم المعروف في ذلك الوقت، لكن قبل السقوط مكث كام سنة في الجنة مع الله مش حد يعرف طبعاً لأن اتعرف بس متى أنجب شيث لكن متى انجبه بعد السوقط لا أحد يعلم، ولكن مش نقدر نقول أن عمره مش محسوب في الجنة لأنها كانت على الأرض والله خلق ساعتها العالم كله وعين الأوقات والأزمنة وطبعاً ده شيء علمي معروف لأنه خلق العالم وهيئه للإنسان لئلا تكون الرض كانت ساكنه مش بتتحرك، ومش نقدر نقول أنه لم يكن هناك زمن في الجنة، وبرضو مش نقدر نقول لما خلق الله آدم كان في أنهي مرحلة عمريه، لأن الكلام مش واضح في سفر التكوين خالص، وبرضو مش نقدر نحدد متى خلق الله حواء من ضلع آدم، في اي توقيت، هل بعد لما قضى سنين أو شهور والا أيام !!!

وحاجة تانية مش نقدر نقول أن آدم هنا مجرد رمز أو مجرد بيمثل معنى، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يخدعنا في وجود آدم كشخص حقيقي لأن لو كان مجرد رمز ما كان سجل سلسلة مواليد آدم لئلا تكون كلها مجرد وهم ... عموماً أنا اختصرت اهو مش كتبت مقال ولا حاجة رافة بالأخت العزيزة إيريني ... هههههههههه​


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

أسئلة مرتبطة بالموضوع:

هل كانت الحيوانات في جنة عدن تموت أم لا؟
هل كان الأسد نباتي وقتها؟
هل كانت البكتيريا موجودة وتسبب أمراض للحيوانات؟


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

هل كانت اعمار الحيوانات أيضاً محسوبة في الجنة؟



السؤال الاهم...هل اختلف التكوين البيولوجي للإنسان؟ وعملية الهَرَم = الشيخوخة؟


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> أسئلة مرتبطة بالموضوع:
> 
> هل كانت الحيوانات في جنة عدن تموت أم لا؟
> هل كان الأسد نباتي وقتها؟
> هل كانت البكتيريا موجودة وتسبب أمراض للحيوانات؟





x_philosopher قال:


> هل كانت اعمار الحيوانات أيضاً محسوبة في الجنة؟
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاهم...هل اختلف التكوين البيولوجي للإنسان؟ وعملية الهَرَم = الشيخوخة؟



سلام لشخصك العزيز، من أين لنا أن نعرف كل هذه التفاصيل ونأتي بالدليل القاطع بكلام مؤكد !!!
فأن كان الكتاب المقدس لم  يذكر كل هذا، فكيف لنا أن نشرح ونكتب ما لم يُعلن لنا بوضوح تام، لكن من قرينة النص حينما قال الله لآدم موتاً تموت، وأن الموت دخل إلى العالم، عرفنا أنه لم يكن هناك ضعف أو موت، وكل هذا نتيجة الخطية ...

وعموماً طبعاً مش نقدر ندخل في أشياء لم نراها  ولم تُذكر على وجه الإطلاق، لأننا لا نعرف كيف كانت الحياة في الجنة على  الأرض قبل السقوط، بل عرفناها بعد السقوط فقط، ومن خلال خبرتنا أيضاً، ولم نعرف بالطبع لأننا لم نكن حاضرين والكتاب المقدس ركز فقط على الإنسان بالنسبة  للخلق والسقوط والوعد بالفداء.. 

فنحن لا نقدر أن نتكلم خارج إطار الكتاب  المقدس، ونترك الأبحاث للعلم في كل مجالاته، وتوجد نظريات كتيرة جداً لا نستطيع أن نؤيدها كما أننا لا نقدر على نفيها...

عموماً  كل اللي نقدر نقوله أن سفر التكوين أو سفر البدايات، لم يكن القصد منه  علمي ولا تأييد نظريات أو حتى نفيها، فبداية الخلق في سفر التكوين  واختصارها الشديد للغاية لا يُمكن ان يعبر عن التاريخ من جهة علوم التاريخ  التخصصية أو العلم ولا حتى الأسطورة، فالبدايات في الأصحاحات الأولى في سفر  التكوين لأي دارس مُخلص لابد أن تكون إلهاماً روحياً إلهياً لكي يفهم ما هي  معاملات الله مع الإنسان والقصد الإلهي في تدبير الخلاص ... 
لكن أي خروج  عن المنهج من جهة التدبير فهو جدل كلام لن ينفعنا ولن ينتهي أبد الدهر، لأننا لن نخرج بنتجية منه  سواء وضع نظريات وأفكار وتأملات لا تتناسب مع القصد الإلهي في الجوهر  والأساس، والكتاب المقدس هدفه أن نعرف الله وندخل في شركة معه ونعرف معاملاته معنا على المستوى الشخصي ونعرف محبته الفائقة المعرفة ونتعرف على خلاصنا ونتحسس موضعنا فيه... كن معافي
​


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

كلام جميل....لكن يبقى انه مش انا اللي اخدتها خارج الإطار المطروح من الكتاب المقدس...

هذا الكلام يوجه لصاحبة السؤال


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> كلام جميل....لكن يبقى انه مش انا اللي اخدتها خارج الإطار المطروح من الكتاب المقدس...
> 
> هذا الكلام يوجه لصاحبة السؤال



يا جميل مش اقصدك انت خالص، أنا باتكلم عن الموضوع عموماً، مش قصدي شخصك العزيز على الإطلاق لا من بعيد ولا من قريب حتى، انا باتكلم من الناحية العامة فقط واقصد بعض الناس الي بتدخل عن الإطار العام في الشرح، وسامحني مش قصدي فعلاً... آسف لردي وتدخلي لأن الكلام مش اخدت بالي انه موجه لصاحبة السؤال فسامحني، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

*فيه نظرية قريتها مرة بتقول*
*ان لو فيه توأم عندهم 20 سنة ... واحد منهم سافر الى الفضاء الخارجى*
*قعد له 20 سنة .... و رجع*
*هينزل يلاقى توأمه بقى عنده 40 سنة وهو لسة عنده 20 سنة*
*طبعا ما عرفش صحة النظرية دى من عدمها ... ولا أنا فاكر قريتها فين*
*يمكن فى مقالة علمية ... ويمكن فى " مجلة ميكى "*
*الله أعلم *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه نظرية قريتها مرة بتقول*
> *ان لو فيه توأم عندهم 20 سنة ... واحد منهم سافر الى الفضاء الخارجى*
> *قعد له 20 سنة .... و رجع*
> *هينزل يلاقى توأمه بقى عنده 40 سنة وهو لسة عنده 20 سنة*
> ...



أيوة انا عارفها برضو
وكمان أنا سافرت للفضاء الخارج الخارجي ورجعت أصغر 10 سنين ههههههههههههه
وبعدين صحيت بدري بقى علشان اروح الشغل ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة انا عارفها برضو
> 
> وكمان أنا سافرت للفضاء الخارج الخارجي ورجعت *أصغر 10 سنين ههههههههههههه*
> وبعدين صحيت بدري بقى علشان *اروح الشغل* ههههههههههههه​


*لأ .... هتنخع عليا ؟؟*
*حضرتك رجعت ع الثانوى بقى مش ع الشغل *

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

*احلى حاجة فيك يا منتدى*​*إن " إيرينى " تفتح موضوع ..!!*​*قوووم أية *​*تُخش " الفيلثوفة " تتفلثف ... ( وايت طبعاً ) *​*ووراها شقاوة تعلق وتعقد الموضوع أكتر ما هو متعقد *​*وبعدين يستدعوا الأستاذ أيمن لوضع بصماته " العريضة "*​*قووم أية *​*تدخل  " إيرينى " تستدرجه أكتر وأكتر*​*قووم أية *​*تدخل " حوبو " تصحح لهم لغة *​*قووم أية *​*أقعد " أنا " تلات "تيام" ميت على روحى م الضحك *​*م العقول اللى جابت " زيت " بعد خمسين يوم *
*:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *احلى حاجة فيك يا منتدى*
> *إن " إيرينى " تفتح موضوع ..!!*
> *قوووم أية *
> *تُخش " الفيلثوفة " تتفلثف ... ( وايت طبعاً ) *
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانت الصادق مش زيت بس ده ثوم وخل وليمون وبطاطس
وبعدين انا مش رجعت ثانوي أنا رجعت حضانة مع الرأفة
​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> أسئلة مرتبطة بالموضوع:
> 
> هل كانت الحيوانات في جنة عدن تموت أم لا؟
> هل كان الأسد نباتي وقتها؟
> هل كانت البكتيريا موجودة وتسبب أمراض للحيوانات؟



الاسئلة ديه صعب اننا نعرف اجابة قاطعة عليها لان الكتاب المقدس مجابش تفاصيل عنها 
بس اللى انا اقدر اقوله ان بعد سقوط ادم , مش بس علاقته بالله هى اللى فسدت انما علاقته بالخليقة كلها 
فبقا زى ما بيقولوا فيه عداوة بينه وبين كل الخليقة بما فيها الحيوانات وكل الحاجات اللى هو كان عايش معاها عادى فى جنة عدن قبل السقوط 
وبالنسبة للشيخوخة , فيه ناس بتعتقد ان حصل تغيير فيسيولوجى فى طبيعة ادم بعد السقوط الامر اللى ادى الى امكانية اصابته بالامراض والشيخوخة والموت طبعا , ده رأى من الاراء بيقول كده 

معلش يا ايرينى , مش عارفه اذا كنا شتتنا الموضوع ولا ايه , انما لو اتضايقتى من مشاركتى ديه قوليلى وانا احذفها عادى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانت الصادق مش زيت بس ده *ثوم وخل* ​



*ياسيدى ... ليس بين الخيّرين .. **فتة *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2013)

السيدة/+ايرينى+
الزمن هوعمرنا الذى ضاع فى احلام وامانى
ولحظات سعادة ولحظات شقاء وفرح وحزن
عندما انظر الى عمرى ارى انه مر سريعا جدا
مثل قطار اكسبريس او شريط فيلم سينمائى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام ونعمة من الله أبينا وسيد كل أحد والرب يسوع الحاضر معنا كل حين تنسكب في قلوبكم بغنى فيض الروح القدس الرب المُحيي
> عمر آدم عند ولادته الابن المختار 130 وعمره عند موته بالنسبة لحساب تاريخ العالم 930
> يعني تحدد عمر آدم بحساب تاريخ العالم المعروف في ذلك الوقت، لكن قبل السقوط مكث كام سنة في الجنة مع الله مش حد يعرف طبعاً لأن اتعرف بس متى أنجب شيث لكن متى انجبه بعد السوقط لا أحد يعلم، ولكن مش نقدر نقول أن عمره مش محسوب في الجنة لأنها كانت على الأرض والله خلق ساعتها العالم كله وعين الأوقات والأزمنة وطبعاً ده شيء علمي معروف لأنه خلق العالم وهيئه للإنسان لئلا تكون الرض كانت ساكنه مش بتتحرك، ومش نقدر نقول أنه لم يكن هناك زمن في الجنة، وبرضو مش نقدر نقول لما خلق الله آدم كان في أنهي مرحلة عمريه، لأن الكلام مش واضح في سفر التكوين خالص، وبرضو مش نقدر نحدد متى خلق الله حواء من ضلع آدم، في اي توقيت، هل بعد لما قضى سنين أو شهور والا أيام !!!
> 
> وحاجة تانية مش نقدر نقول أن آدم هنا مجرد رمز أو مجرد بيمثل معنى، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يخدعنا في وجود آدم كشخص حقيقي لأن لو كان مجرد رمز ما كان سجل سلسلة مواليد آدم لئلا تكون كلها مجرد وهم ... عموماً أنا اختصرت اهو مش كتبت مقال ولا حاجة رافة بالأخت العزيزة إيريني ... هههههههههه​


*
 :w00t: :w00t::w00t:

قصدك يعنى إن عمره دا من ساعة ما إتخلق و لا من ساعة ما خرج من الجنة ؟

جيب من الآخر ..................دكهة و لا دوكهما

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه نظرية قريتها مرة بتقول*
> *ان لو فيه توأم عندهم 20 سنة ... واحد منهم سافر الى الفضاء الخارجى*
> *قعد له 20 سنة .... و رجع*
> *هينزل يلاقى توأمه بقى عنده 40 سنة وهو لسة عنده 20 سنة*
> ...


*
:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 


دا إنت فتحت دماغى على سؤال لأيمن إنما فى التمام

بس هو يجاوب السؤال الأول ؟؟


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> كلام جميل....لكن يبقى انه مش انا اللي اخدتها خارج الإطار المطروح من الكتاب المقدس...
> 
> هذا الكلام يوجه لصاحبة السؤال


*
ما هو إحنا براحتنا بأة 

إحنا فى المنتدى العام 

مش فى الأسلة و الأجوبة المسيحية​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *احلى حاجة فيك يا منتدى*
> *إن " إيرينى " تفتح موضوع ..!!*
> *قوووم أية *
> *تُخش " الفيلثوفة " تتفلثف ... ( وايت طبعاً ) *
> ...


*
أنا أستدرج أيمن !!!!

مين ديه ؟ أنا ؟؟ :w00t:

إنسى 

هو دايما يرد عليا بنظام : القانون ما فيهوش زينب

[YOUTUBE]Q08mXxPaFAQ[/YOUTUBE]

أهم حاجة إن الموضوع مضحكك

تدوم الضحكة
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> السيدة/+ايرينى+
> الزمن هوعمرنا الذى ضاع فى احلام وامانى
> ولحظات سعادة ولحظات شقاء وفرح وحزن
> عندما انظر الى عمرى ارى انه مر سريعا جدا
> مثل قطار اكسبريس او شريط فيلم سينمائى


*
شكرا على مشاركة حضرتك يا أستاذنا

بس عمرك ما هو ضاع

إنت دلوقتى مع المسيح نفسه

عايز إيه أكتر من كدة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الاسئلة ديه صعب اننا نعرف اجابة قاطعة عليها لان الكتاب المقدس مجابش تفاصيل عنها
> بس اللى انا اقدر اقوله ان بعد سقوط ادم , مش بس علاقته بالله هى اللى فسدت انما علاقته بالخليقة كلها
> فبقا زى ما بيقولوا فيه عداوة بينه وبين كل الخليقة بما فيها الحيوانات وكل الحاجات اللى هو كان عايش معاها عادى فى جنة عدن قبل السقوط
> وبالنسبة للشيخوخة , فيه ناس بتعتقد ان حصل تغيير فيسيولوجى فى طبيعة ادم بعد السقوط الامر اللى ادى الى امكانية اصابته بالامراض والشيخوخة والموت طبعا , ده رأى من الاراء بيقول كده
> ...


*
لا ما شتتش خالص

دا جوة الموضوع

و فى مركزه كمان

بأشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

أمممممممممممم لأ الأخت إيريني بريئة من موضوع الاستدراج ده خالص
هي بس بعتت علشان متأكده مش كنت هاخد بالي من السؤال خالص ومش هاشوفه كالعادة يعني
_____________________ 
بس عموماً عمر آدم محسوب من جهة تاريخ الإنسانية حسب التقليد الذي وضعه موسى النبي، هذا كلام علماء الكتاب المقدس مش رأيي الشخصي طبعاً، يعني سنة ميلاده ( أي خلقه) 1 وموته كان 930، وعند ولادة ابنه شيث كان عمره 130 سنة
فالكتاب المقدس حسب التاريخ من يوم خلق آدم حسب عمره الذي كُتب في الكتاب المقدس، يعني كل التواريخ في الكتاب المقدس تنطلق من حساب عمر آدم وليس حسب عمر خلق الأرض، لأن هذا يختلف عن ذاك، لذلك يحدث لخبطة كتير ويظن الناس أن الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن عمر الأرض من ساعة الخلق، مع أننا لا نعلم متى على وجه التحديد خلق الله آدم بالنسبة لعمر الأرض يوم ظهورها أي منذ يوم خلقها !!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أمممممممممممم لأ الأخت إيريني بريئة من موضوع الاستدراج ده خالص
> هي بس بعتت علشان متأكده مش كنت هاخد بالي من السؤال خالص ومش هاشوفه كالعادة يعني
> _____________________
> بس عموماً عمر آدم محسوب من جهة تاريخ الإنسانية حسب التقليد الذي وضعه موسى النبي، هذا كلام علماء الكتاب المقدس مش رأيي الشخصي طبعاً، يعني سنة ميلاده ( أي خلقه) 1 وموته كان 930، وعند ولادة ابنه شيث كان عمره 130 سنة
> فالكتاب المقدس حسب التاريخ من يوم خلق آدم حسب عمره الذي كُتب في الكتاب المقدس، يعني كل التواريخ في الكتاب المقدس تنطلق من حساب عمر آدم وليس حسب عمر خلق الأرض، لأن هذا يختلف عن ذاك، لذلك يحدث لخبطة كتير ويظن الناس أن الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن عمر الأرض من ساعة الخلق، مع أننا لا نعلم متى على وجه التحديد خلق الله آدم بالنسبة لعمر الأرض يوم ظهورها أي منذ يوم خلقها !!!​


*
طب معلش و لو فيها رزالة 

هات مصدر إن سنة 1 ميلاد آدم = السنة اللى خُلِق آدم فيها

و سيبك من موضوع الأرض و ربطه بعمر آدم ----------- الموضوع دا بعيد عن تفكيرى​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

مش مصدر هما حددوها كده بسبب عمر وفاته حسب الكتاب المقدس استنتاج يعني من خلال ما كُتب عنه
فقالوا يعتبر يوم ظهوره حسب الخلق هو سنة 1 بالنسبة لبداية حياته على الأرض لأن يوم وفاته كان عمره 930
ده رأي معظم العلماء وبلاش اجيب بالتفاصيل علشان قدامي كلام كتييييييييير في مراجع كتيير مش هاقدر اكتبها هنا الآن
سأكتبها في وقت شرح سفر التكوين ان كان عندي عمر بقى وعرفت اكتبه، لأن فيه ناس مختلفة مع بعض
يعني ناس شايفة أن هذا التحديد (من جهة حياته) من يوم خروجه من الجنة، وفريق آخر شايف
أن طالما موسى مش كتب أن هذا تم من يوم خروجه يبقى ده عمره كله اللي كان على الأرض من يوم خلقه
 ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> مش مصدر هما حددوها كده بسبب عمر وفاته حسب الكتاب المقدس، فقالوا يعتبر يوم ظهوره هو سنة 1 بالنسبة لبداية حياته على الأرض
> ده رأي معظم العلماء بلاش اجيب بالتفاصيل علشان قدامي كلام كتييييييييير في مراجع كتيير مش هاقدر اكتبها هنا الآن
> سأكتبها في وقت شرح سفر التكوين ان كان عندي عمر بقى وعرفت اكتبه
> ​


*
لأ أنا ما أتهددش ههههههههههههههههههههههld:

إيه كلام كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ديه ؟؟؟:w00t:

لو مشغول فى موضوع تانى أستناك 

إن شالله حتى بعد شم النسيم :smile02

خلي أعضاء المنتدى يدبحونى على العيد :gun:

بس برضوا ما تجننيش 

يعنى إكتب لى (دلوقتى) على أى أساس إختاروا الاختيار دا 

ليه ما إختاروش يوم خروجه من الجنة مثلا ؟؟
​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لأ أنا ما أتهددش ههههههههههههههههههههههld:
> 
> إيه كلام كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ديه ؟؟؟:w00t:
> ...



طب هو في حد عارف امتى على وجه التحديد خرج من الجنة !!! وما هي المدة اللي قعدها هل شهور والا كانت سنين !!!! ده حتى  مش عارفين جاب قايين وهابيل امتى ... وباقي الناس جت ازاي اللي اتكلم عنهم قايين  !!!! والكتاب المقدس مش حدد أن عمره من وقت خروجه من الجنة، بل قال ان عمره عن وفاته 930

طبعاًُ فيه ناس قالت انه من يوم خروجه من الجنة اتحدد عمره وناس تانية مش اتفقت على هذا الكلام لأنهم بيقولوا الكتاب المقدس مش حدد عمره من امتى على وجه التحديد فنأخذ المجمل وهو من يوم خلقه ليوم وفاته قضى 930 سنة على الأرض، وهذا التقليد معروف عند اليهود ... ومتهات الشرح كتيييييييره قوي والحوار فيها مش هايخلص انا بس جبت محور الكلام وخلاص واعتمدت فقط على الجدول الموضوع عن حياة آدم بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس وخلاص بدون أن أدخل في متاهات الشرح، مش هاقدر انقلها دلوقتي خالص، خليها بقى لما اكتب شرح السفر أحسن، على الأقل يكون عندي قوت اقعد اترجم واكتب رأي العلماء فيها لأن خط الكتاب صغير ومش لسة عملت النظارة، بس عموماً المفسرين في العربية مش في حد اتعرض للموضوع ذكروا فقط أن عمره على الأرض 930 سنة بدون الدخول في التفاصيل خالص.. وحتى معظم الآباء مش اتكلموا فيها، كل دية تعتبر شروحات ومناقشات متأخرة بعد القرن ال13 ....
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

*تعبناك معانا

معلش

بس إنت لفت نظرى إن فيه ناس إعترضت و قالت إنه من يوم خروجه من الجنة

و أنا من ضمن المعترضين 

 

:XD

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

*طب ممكن أسألك سؤال تانى ؟؟؟؟ معلش*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تعبناك معانا
> 
> معلش
> 
> ...



أولاً مافيش تعب خالص، وثانياً مش مشكلة ولا قضية يعني اللي متفق مع هذا أو ذاك مش فيها مشكلة لاهوتية ولا مشكلة في الإيمان، أنا فقط كتبت الرأيين وخلاص وانا عن نفسي مش ميال لرأي معين، انا فقط معتمد أن الكتاب قال انه عاش 930 سنة وبس من امتى بقى مش مشكلتي خالص...
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أولاً مافيش تعب خالص، وثانياً مش مشكلة ولا قضية يعني اللي متفق مع هذا أو ذاك مش فيها مشكلة لاهوتية ولا مشكلة في الإيمان، أنا فقط كتبت الرأيين وخلاص وانا عن نفسي مش ميال لرأي معين، انا فقط معتمد أن الكتاب قال انه عاش 930 سنة وبس من امتى بقى مش مشكلتي خالص...
> ​



*لو ما إننا فى أسبوع الآلام أنا كنت زرغدت​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو ما إننا فى أسبوع الآلام أنا كنت زرغدت​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشمعنى يعني ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اشمعنى يعني ههههههههههههههه
> ​



*

عشان مش مشكلة و لا قضية اللى متفق مع هذا أو ذاك



طب سؤال أخير (قول آمين) هههههههههههههههههه

أخنوخ و إيليا يعتبر عمرهم يجى 3000 أو 4000 سنة .....و لا هو عمرهم لغاية ما تركوا الكوووووووورة الأرضية ؟؟


و هل هم بيشيخوا ؟

إذا كانت الاجابة مش موجودة فى الكتب ............جاوبها إنت بأة ..........بتوقعاتك الشخصية

*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> عشان مش مشكلة و لا قضية اللى متفق مع هذا أو ذاك
> 
> ...



أخنوخ وإيليا الكتاب المقدس ذكر عمرهم على الأرض فقط لا غير، ويعني ايه بيشيخوا مش هما انتقلوا من العالم، انا مش أعرف سوى ما حدث وذكر في الكتاب المقدس فقط لا غير، أكتر من كده يبقى خيال وفكر شخصي وتأمل لا داعي منه إطلاقاً، ووعد لما هاقبلهم هاقولك على التفاصيل ههههههه ...
انا صدقيني مش باعرف افتي واقول من عندي حاجة خالص، لأن منين هاعرف حاجة أنا لا عارفها ولا شوفتها، وكمان مش موجود عنها حاجة في الكتاب المقدس خالص !!! مش هاعرف افتي معلشي بقى دوري على مفتي تاني هههههههههههه، أنا مش نافع........
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخنوخ وإيليا الكتاب المقدس ذكر عمرهم على الأرض فقط لا غير، ويعني ايه بيشيخوا مش هما انتقلوا من العالم، انا مش أعرف سوى ما حدث وذكر في الكتاب المقدس فقط لا غير، أكتر من كده يبقى خيال وفكر شخصي وتأمل لا داعي منه إطلاقاً، ووعد لما هاقبلهم هاقولك على التفاصيل ههههههه ...
> انا صدقيني مش باعرف افتي واقول من عندي حاجة خالص، لأن منين هاعرف حاجة أنا لا عارفها ولا شوفتها، وكمان مش موجود عنها حاجة في الكتاب المقدس خالص !!! مش هاعرف افتي معلشي بقى دوري على مفتي تاني هههههههههههه، أنا مش نافع........
> ​


*
يا سلااااااااااااااااام مش عارفة أشكرك إزاى 

أنا مبسوطة جدا و منشكحة كمان 
​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا سلااااااااااااااااام مش عارفة أشكرك إزاى
> 
> أنا مبسوطة جدا و منشكحة كمان
> ​*



كل ده علشان طلعت مش نافع ابقى مفتي ياللخسارة الفادحة
عموماً انا عامل دماغ فول مش عايز اضيعها وافوق منها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> كل ده علشان طلعت مش نافع ابقى مفتي ياللخسارة الفادحة
> عموماً انا عامل دماغ فول مش عايز اضيعها وافوق منها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*
لا بالعكس دا عشان حضرتك مفتى ملتزم باللى موجود فى الكتب

بجد متشكرة جدا​*


----------



## aymonded (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا بالعكس دا عشان حضرتك مفتى ملتزم باللى موجود فى الكتب
> 
> بجد متشكرة جدا​*



على ايه الشكر بس انا مش عملت حاجة خالص
فقط صلي لأجلي، النعمة تكون معك ومع أسرتك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما هو إحنا براحتنا بأة
> 
> إحنا فى المنتدى العام
> ...



اممم يعني إيه معلش؟



- بالنسبة للتوأم اللي واحد فيهم يروح الفضاء ويرجع.....فدي من نتايج النظرية العامة لآينشتين وحتى الآن لم يظهر أي دليل ضدها...


يبقى انه عشان يظهر الفرق بطريقة ملحوظة ﻻبد ان هذا الاخ يسافر بسرعة شديدة تقترب من سرعة الضوء...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> اممم يعني إيه معلش؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
لا يوجد دليل  ضدها و لا يوجد دليل يثبتها

*


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا يوجد دليل  ضدها و لا يوجد دليل يثبتها
> 
> *



استاذة إيريني...

ﻻ هناك تجارب كثيرة تم اجراءها وحتى الان كلها اتت بنتائج متفقة تماماً مع نظرية النسبية العامة لاينشتين...


ثانياً....في العلم ﻻ يوجد شيء اسمه اثبات (مُطلق)....يوجد فقط اكتشافات، وادلة، ثم صياغة نظرية تفسر هذه الأدلة...ثم إجراء تجارب اخرى مختلفة لاختبار هذه النظرية...وإذا وجدنا انها تأتي بنتائج كما تنبأت النظرية، نعتبرها صحيحة...إلى أن يظهر اكتشاف جديد فنجد اننا نحتاج إلى نظرية أدق، وهكذا...

ﻻ يوجد في العلم شيء اسمه أن هناك شيء مُثبت يقيناً إلى الأبد....

حتى الجاذبية تخضع لهذا التعريف!

وﻻ يمكننا ان نقول ان نظرية بلا معنى فقط لان هناك حالات لم نجربها....وهناك اشياء لن نستطيع حتى تجربتها، على الاقل اليوم...

فمثلاً ﻻ يمكننا حالياً اطلاق أخ من توأم ولكن يمكننا اجراء تجارب اخرى وهذا ما حدث...

مثال: تم وضع ساعات مختلفة في اماكن مختلفة من الفضاء وفعلاً سجلت توقيتات مختلفة بعد فترة رغم ضبطها جميعاً على نفس لحظة البدء


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> استاذة إيريني...
> 
> ﻻ هناك تجارب كثيرة تم اجراءها وحتى الان كلها اتت بنتائج متفقة تماماً مع نظرية النسبية العامة لاينشتين...
> 
> ...



*أوكيه حكايات الساعات مش مقنعة (ليا )

لأن الساعات عبارة عن تروس 

و بتمشى بالحجارة (مصدر للطاقة)

و ممكن مصدر الطاقة هو اللى تأثر بالأجواء المختلفة 

*


----------



## Veronicaa (1 مايو 2013)

الردود اكثر من رائعة وجعلتني اتأمل في كثير من الاشياء لم افكر فيها قبلا
لكن لم استطع ترك هذه المشاركة من غير رد.. 
يدي تحكني على الكتابة :99:



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> على فكرة أنا مش بأتكلم فى موضوع الأثر
> 
> لكن إيه موضوع نسبى ده ؟
> ...


له غير للاخرين 


الدقيقة (60 ثانية) التي نقيسها بساعاتنا يمكن ان يقيسها آخر على انها  أقل من دقيقة أو أكثر، شخص يحمل عصا طولها متر مثلا, فهذا الطول بالنسبة  له, ولكن بالنسبة لآخر يتحرك بسرعة كبيرة بالنسبة لذلك الشخص يجد المتر 60  سنتم وكلما زادت سرعته كلما قل طول المتر* ليصبح طول المتر صفر اذا تحرك الشخص بسرعة الضوء*...
*فالمشي بسرعة الضوء= توقف الزمن
اما المشي بسرعة اكبر من سرعة الضوء= سيعود الشخص للماضي*


 المقاييس من مساحات وحجوم وكتل وتحديد المكان والزمان والسرعة هي مقاييس معروفة في نظر الفيزياء الكلاسيكية فكلنا نقيس المسافات والزمن بنفس الطريقة والكيفية ولا يختلف في ذلك اثنان اذا كانت مقايسهما معايرة بدقة *وهذا يعني  أننا سلمنا بأن هذه المقاييس مطلقة ولكن هذا يخالف النظرية النسبية* التي  تقوم على أنه لا وجود لشيء مطلق في كل هذه الاشياء أنما هي نسبية،التعامل مع الزمن من مفهوم انشتاين على أنه بعد من الأبعاد يصبح كل شيء نسبياً.

في جملة شديدة البساطة لانشتاين تلخص الموضوع: *ضع يدك على صفيح ساخن لمدة دقيقة وستشعر أنها ساعة، اجلس مع حبيبتك ساعة ستشعر انها دقيقة هذه هي النسبية.*


متابعة بقية الموضوع....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> الردود اكثر من رائعة وجعلتني اتأمل في كثير من الاشياء لم افكر فيها قبلا
> لكن لم استطع ترك هذه المشاركة من غير رد..
> يدي تحكني على الكتابة :99:
> 
> ...


*
برضوا أنا مش بأتكلم عن كيفية القياس

و لا حتى عن إحساسك بالزمن

لكن بأتكلم عن إيه هو الزمن ؟

مشاركتك أكثر من رائعة فعلا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

*عايزة أتكلم معاكم للفكر اللى فى بالى عن الزمن 

و نتناقش ما فيش مانع

دا فكر شخصى أنا مقتنعة بيه

و قابل للتصحيح
______________

الزمن بالنسبة للإنسان هو ال ageing (التقدم فى العمر - الشيخوخة - التقدم فى الفساد- التقدم فى العَفَن أو الإنتان _________________لمو آخذة)

الزمن هو بالظبط التغيير اللى بيحدث للانسان بسبب الفساد (العَفَن - الإنتان)

جميعنا فاسدين (معفنين - منتنين) 

و لا أحد مننا غير فاسد _________________حد ينكر ؟

الفساد (الانتان) يعمل فى الانسان من لحظة تكونه (زيجوت) 
__________________________
العُمر من وجهة نظرى بالنسبة للانسان هو من بداية فساده (زيجوت) الى إكتمال الفساد (الموت)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

من وجهة نظرى آدم عاش فى الجنة سنين كثيرة جدا ( ممكن توصل ألف أو 100 ألف أو مليون ____ الله أعلم) فى هذه السنوات آدم لم يشيخ و لم يمرض و لم يكن فاسد و هكذا حواء

إنتم طبعا عارفين إن الفساد (الموت) دخل الى العالم بحسد إبليس

لذلك أعتقد أن سن آدم الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس كان من لحظة فساده و ليس من لحظة خلقه
____________________

عندما ينتهى الفساد ينتهى معه الزمن

حتى لو تواجدت الكواكب 

حتى لو كانت الأرض موجودة بالفعل 

لكن لمجرد تخلصك من الفساد يعنى خروجك من دائرة الزمن برغم وجود نفس الثوابت التى تم حساب الزمن عليها
___________________________________________________

أسئلة كثيرة دارت فى بالى عن مثلا : لماذا صُلِب السيد المسيح و هو 33 عام

ليه ما إستناش لل 50 مثلا

أو لل 60

طبعا فى العادى هيقولك ما تسألش سؤال ما حصلش 

بس يعنى دا سؤال بسيط يعنى ______________ ليس به أى نوايا 

كل ما قمت بتحليله هو : ان السيد المسيح كما نعلم هو بلا خطية

فبالتالى لن يفسد و بالتالى لن يشيخ و بالتالى لن يموت و بالتالى سيصبح أسطورة و لن يصلبه أحد و بالتالى لن يتم الفداء

(أعلم أن الأمر تخيلى)


هيا نتناقش 
*


----------



## Veronicaa (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> برضوا أنا مش بأتكلم عن كيفية القياس
> 
> و لا حتى عن إحساسك بالزمن
> ...


  مش قصدي الموضوع... انا رديت على ردك.. افتكرتك بتسالي عن مفهوم النسبي في الرد اللي اقتبسته..
اسفة على سوء الفهم.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> مش قصدي الموضوع... انا رديت على ردك.. افتكرتك بتسالي عن مفهوم النسبي في الرد اللي اقتبسته..
> اسفة على سوء الفهم.


*
آسفة ؟؟؟؟؟

ما حدش يتأسف ياجدعان

*


----------



## x_philosopher (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوكيه حكايات الساعات مش مقنعة (ليا )
> 
> لأن الساعات عبارة عن تروس
> 
> ...



ههههه

استاذة إيريني....دي مش قصة....دي تجربة حقيقية حصلت  وكتير كانوا متوقعين انها هتثبت خطأ نظرية آينشتين لكن ثبت انه صح!

طبعاً الساعات ماكانتش رولكس يعني 

كانت ساعات ذرية...يعني عدد ذبذبات ذرة معينة او تردد اشعاع منها...حاجات كده يعني 
مفيش تروس وﻻ غيره....الناس اكيد يعني مافاتش عليهم حاجة زي دي 



بالنسبة لكلام الاستاذة فيرونيكا.....كلمة اينشتين دي لمجرد فتح العقل لاستيعاب الفكرة، لكن النسبية ليست مجرد وهم او خيال...بل هي شيء يحدث فعلاً....ان كل جسم يرى الكون بقياسات مختلفة...


عودة للأستاذة إيريني...

لم تتغير اي عوامل أو غيره....بل الزمن ﻻ يمر بنفس السرعة لكل جسم....كذلك الاطوال مختلفة...

هل تعرفي تفسير النظرية النسبية للميزونات؟

الميزونات هي اجسام ذرية، تتكون على ارتفاع 10 كيلومتر عن سطح الارض، وتتحرك بسرعة 0.99 من سرعة الضوء...

ومع هذه السرعة، المسافة التي يمكن ان تقطعها خلال فترة تحللها الصغيرة هي مجرد 600 كيلومتر (ﻻ اتذكر الرقم لكن المهم انه اقل بكثير من ال10 اﻻف كيلومتر)

هذه الجسيمات ﻻ تتكون على الأرض على الإطلاق ومع ذلك تم كشف وجودها على سطح الأرض...معنى هذات انها قطعت كل المسافة من 10 كيلومتر...

التفسير كان:

هي تسير بالنسبة لسرعة الضوء، فالزمن بالنسبة لها نشعر نحن انه ابطأ لها، وبالتالي وقت تحللها نحن نراه اطول، كأننا نشاهد ساعة تسير ببطء...


بالنسبة للميزون، هو يرى أن المسافة أقصر، إذ يقيس ال10000 كيلومتر كأنهم 600، ﻷن بالنسبة له العالم كله يسير للوراء بسرعة 0.99 من سرعة الضوء...فالمسافة التي يراها ﻻ تزيد عن مسافته القصوى...


كل هذا ليس وهم....النسبية ليست وهم في عقلنا يا جماعة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2013)

*إسمحوا لى بكرة بعد القداس هأفرأ المشاركات 

عسان أنا دلوقتى مش مركزة لأنى عايزة أنام جدا

ياريت تكتبوا كل اللى فى قلبكم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزة أتكلم معاكم للفكر اللى فى بالى عن الزمن
> 
> و نتناقش ما فيش مانع
> 
> ...



*ازغرط .. اخيرًا نطقتى 

مين قال ان الزمن هو الشيخوخة و التعفن و بس ؟؟ ليه مقولتيش عليه اننا نتقدم فى العمر اصلا من ضمن تعريف الزمن ( حسب كلامك ) .. و هو الطفل بيشيخ فى يوم و ليلة ؟؟ مش فيه طفولة و بعدها مراهقة و بعدها شباب و بعدها ربيع العمر و الاربعينات .. على ما نوصل بقا لمرحلة ال 60 و الشخوخة و بعدين 70 و يبقى كهل و هكذا

و ازاى بيبدأ الفساد فى الانسان من اول كونه زيجوت ؟؟ معنى كلامك ان الانسان اول ما بيتولد بيبقى مسخ  نتيجة فساده و تكوينه الفاسد !! 

طب هل معنى ان الانسان لسة مراهق او شاب و موصلش لمرحلة الشيخوخة ولا الموت و العفن .. ان كدة زمانه واقف ؟؟ 

محدش يعرف ادم عاش اد ايه فى الجنة .. ولا حد يعرف هل تغيرت طبيعته و زاد فى العمر ولالا !! .. لاحظى ان اصلا الاختلافات العمرية دى مختلفة اصلا طبيعيًا .. يعنى ابونا آدم عاش اكتر من 900 سنة ! حاليًا متوسط الاعمار 70 سنة .. نادرًا ماحد بيوصل ال 100 .. هل علامات الشيخوخة بانت على ابونا آدم فى عمر ال 60 أو ال 70 ؟؟ و كمل باقى ال 830 سنة شيخ !!!!!!!! 

للاسف منقدرش نثبت الكلام دة بالعكس دة منطقيًا لا يٌعقل .. مش معقول قعد 60 سنة شاب و بعدين 830 سنة شيخ ؟؟ 

اذا كانت اغلب اسباب الموت نتيجة للتغيرات الطبيعة فى جسمنا و تهالك اجهزتنا العضوية .. فكان بقا مات اصغر من كدة بكتييييييير .

المسيح بقا هل هو فوق الزمان بالجسد ؟؟؟ يبقى مكنش اتولد و كبر و بقى مراهق و بقى شاب و رجل ناضج .. بغض النظر عن انه اتصلب عند 33 سنة .. بس هو كان خاضع للزمن .. كان عارف ان فيه مستقبل و عارف ان فيه ماضى و عايش حاضره .. 

و بالتالى لو افترضنا انه متصلبش عند العمر دة .. كان هيكبر ؟؟ فسيولوجيًا اة .. لانه عمل كل المراحل السابقة و المترتب عليها الشيخوخة .. المسيح متوجدش كبير و ثابت فى العمر .. المسيح اتولد طفل و كبر و مر بكل مراحل اللى بيمر بيها اى انسان بالجسد .. 

ليه المسيح اتصلب عند 33 سنة .. ممكن يتقال فيها اسباب كتير و اظن ان اهمهم ان رسالته على الارض خلصت .. تلمذ و وضع قواعد المسيحية و فضل الهدف الاساسى من التجسد و هو الصلب و الفداء .. و لانه كان أضحية العالم كله و خروف فصحنا .. مينفعش خروفنا يبقى فيه عيب ولو كان عيب جسدى فسيولوجى .. و لو كان اكبر من كدة كان جسمه هيتأثر بالعوامل المحيطة زى أى انسان و يكبر و اجهزة جسمه تبدأ تعجز  ..  افتكر انك سألتى فى موضوع تفصيل آلام المسيح طبيًا ازاى قدر فى عز الالم دة يتكلم .. لو كان المسيح اكبر من كدة و انظمة جسده بدأت فى التهالك مكنش قدر يعمل حاجة .. لاحظى انه شعر بكل الالام و كان فى عز شبابه و قوته .. الالام اللى اتعرضلها المسيح آلام فوق الوصف .. ميستحملهاش جسد غير لو كان صحيح و هتفضل مؤلمة بدرجة تفوق العقل .. 

الرد على عمر المسيح .. دى وجهة نظر شخصية لا اكتر ولا اقل .. *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مايو 2013)

*,.*

بعيداً عن رد شقآوة فى موضوع آلجسد وآلتقدم فى آلسن " إللى متفقة معآهآ فيه جداً "

مش عآرفة إيرينى إزآى قدرتى تلخصى آلزمن بآلنسبة للإنسآن فى *جسدهـ* وبس ..؟
مع إن روحه ونفسه لآ ينفصلوآ عن آلجسد
أكيد آلجسد بيصيبه كل آلأعرآض إللى إنتِ ذكرتيهآ
لكن روحه ..؟ فكرهـ ..؟ مشآعرهـ ..؟ عقله ..؟ نضجه ..؟
أيوة مفيش علآقة محددة .. طردية أو عكسية بينهم وبين آلزمن لإنهم حآلة منفردهـ لكل إنسآن
بس نقدر نفصل تأثير آلزمن عليهم ..؟؟ لأ طبعاً
لإن *أى تغيير* " سلبى أو إيجآبى "  *=* *زمن *

ثآنياً .. أنآ لو مت دلوقتى فى أول آلعشرين بصحة تآمة ... إزآى تنطبق آلنظرية دى عليآ ..؟
وبنفس آلنظرية رب آلمجد ليه إتصلب فى آلتلآتينآت .. مع إن بدآية آلأربعين كمآ هو مشهور سن آلحكمة ومآ زآل يندرج تحت سن آلشبآب

دآ غير إن بآلنسبة للحقبة آلزمنية كآنوآ معمرين أكتر مننآ وفيه فرصة أكبر لتمتعه بصحته " أخدت آلحتة دى من شقآوة ^_^ "



بس فى آلنهآية مش مختلفة على إن دى ممكن تكون رؤيتكـ آلخآصة للزمن وإنتِ طبعاً حرة فى تحديدهآ , 
لإن كل وآحد *بيقدر* آلزمن برؤيته زى مآ إتفقنآ كلنآ 






*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ازغرط .. اخيرًا نطقتى
> 
> مين قال ان الزمن هو الشيخوخة و التعفن و بس ؟؟ ليه مقولتيش عليه اننا نتقدم فى العمر اصلا من ضمن تعريف الزمن ( حسب كلامك ) .. و هو الطفل بيشيخ فى يوم و ليلة ؟؟ مش فيه طفولة و بعدها مراهقة و بعدها شباب و بعدها ربيع العمر و الاربعينات .. على ما نوصل بقا لمرحلة ال 60 و الشخوخة و بعدين 70 و يبقى كهل و هكذا
> 
> ...


*

يا دكتورة شقاوة 

أنا مش بأتكلم عن هرمون النمو و لا بأتكلم عن أطوال فى الأعمار أو قصرها ؟

أنا بأتكلم عن الفساد بس

يعنى إيه ؟

الطفل السليم اللى هو أجهزة جسمه زى الفل 

و وزنه 100 فل و عشرة بالنسبة لسنه و طوله 

و و و 

هل هذا الطفل لا يمرض ؟

بالطبع هو يمرض

لو كان غير فاسد ...................... ما كانش مرض 
----------------------------------

نيجى بأة للأطفال بصفة عامة
----------------------------
هل إنتى كطبيبة لم تسمعى فى حياتك 

1-عن أطفال ماتوا فى بطن أمهاتهم؟

2- عن أطفال تشوهوا بسبب مرض وراثى أو تعاطى الأم أدوية خطأ أثناء فترة الحمل؟

عن و عن و عن


 ألم يكن الفساد موجود فيهم 

أم هم خارج نطاق الفساد ؟

أما عن موضوع المسيح فسنعتبره شخصى لا داعى للجدال فيه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بعيداً عن رد شقآوة فى موضوع آلجسد وآلتقدم فى آلسن " إللى متفقة معآهآ فيه جداً "
> 
> ...



*إنتى لو متى فى أول العشرين و إنتى بصحة تامة ؟

يعنى بعد الشر لو موتى فى حادثة مثلا ___________ هو دا قصدك ؟

سؤال وجيه  جدا

كون إن إنتى بصحة تامة  مش معناها إنك مش فاسدة

إفصلى بين هذا و تلك 

كون إن هرمون النمو موجود مش معناه إنك مش فاسدة
-----------------------------------------------------------------

مش بأفصل بين الروح و النفس و الجسد

فيه أمراض نفسية _______________ دا نوع من أنواع الفساد

فيه أمراض روحية _______________ دا نوع من أنواع الفساد (من وجهة نظرى على الأقل)
---------------------------------------------------
برضوا موضوع المسيح هنخليه شخصى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> ههههه
> 
> استاذة إيريني....دي مش قصة....دي تجربة حقيقية حصلت  وكتير كانوا متوقعين انها هتثبت خطأ نظرية آينشتين لكن ثبت انه صح!
> 
> ...



*أوك ساعات ذرية 

قصدك يعنى خلاصة كلامك إن إحنا لو عشنا على كوكب تانى ممكن نعيش أطول ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

*بأعتذر عن تأخيرى فى الرد

إمبارح كان خميس العهد

و كنت مشغولة 
*


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوك ساعات ذرية
> 
> قصدك يعنى خلاصة كلامك إن إحنا لو عشنا على كوكب تانى ممكن نعيش أطول ؟*



ههههههههههههههه


لا خالص


هو الفرق مش في المكان ولكن ان فيه حركة نسبية بين الشخصين....واحد ف صاروخ ماشي من الارض والتاني واقف ع الارض.....


اما بقى عن تعيشي اطول من .... فبرضو لأ 

اللي بيحصل ان غيرك هيفتكر ان الزمن بالنسبة لك ماشي ابطأ، وان حتى حركتك ابطأ ودقات قلبك ابطأ...وان ساعتك مشيت ساعتين بس في حين ان ساعته حسبت 3 ساعات....


بالنسبة لك انتي بقى هتلاقي العكس....انتي حياتك وسرعتك عادية جداً....بينما هو اللي الدنيا بطيئة عنده، حتى دقات قلبه...



لو هتقولي مين صح هاقول لك الاتنين...مش انا اللي باقول ... ده اينشتين والنسبية بتاعته...

الفكرة كلها انه عشان قياساتهم تتفق، لازم يكون مفيش حركة نسبية (سريعة) بينهم...
يعني الصاروخ الفظيع ده لو وقف....ساعتها بقى قياساتهم هتتفق، لكن بسبب تغير السرعة الحسابات ومرور الزمن بيتغير وانا مش دارس التفاصيل في النسبية العامة بصراحة (السرعة متغيرة)



غير كده وكده...ان عشان يظهر فرق (محسوس) فعلاً في القياسات....محتاجة تحطي نفسك ف صاروخ ماشي قرب سرعة الضوء 

فلو املك ان تعيشي اطول بالسكة دي...يؤسفني اخيب املك 
مجرد هتحسي ان كله حياته هي هي بس بالتصوير البطيء، وانتي حياتك عادية برضو...
وهم هيحسوا ان حياتك زي ما هي بس بالتصوير البطيء


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا خالص
> ...


*
يبقى إنت نقلتنى لموضوع الاحساس بالزمن

مش 

هو إيه الزمن 
​*


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

لا برضو...مش احساس....دي حقيقة.....مالهاش دعوة انتي حسيتيها اد ايه...

انا اقصد اللي هيقيس توقيتات....يعني هيقيس نبضك من هنا (بفرض ان فيه طريقة)...او هيقيس حركتك...هيقيسها فعلا ابطا....مش مجرد هيحسها...وواحد واقف جنبه هيحسها مختلفة...لا الاتنين هيقيسوا ان الوقت عندك ابطا....

دي قصة تانية خاااالص


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> لا برضو...مش احساس....دي حقيقة.....مالهاش دعوة انتي حسيتيها اد ايه...
> 
> انا اقصد اللي هيقيس توقيتات....يعني هيقيس نبضك من هنا (بفرض ان فيه طريقة)...او هيقيس حركتك...هيقيسها فعلا ابطا....مش مجرد هيحسها...وواحد واقف جنبه هيحسها مختلفة...لا الاتنين هيقيسوا ان الوقت عندك ابطا....
> 
> دي قصة تانية خاااالص



*يعنى إنت بتقصد طريقة الحساب بس ؟*


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

والاتنين هيقيسو نفس القياس الابطا ده بالظبط....

ممكن بقى واحد حاسس انه زهقان لانه مستنى يروح الشغل دي قصة تانية خالص....انا باتكلم عن القياسات
يعني لو ظبطوا الساعات مع بعض....الاتنين هيلاقوا ان عدى عليهم ساعتين...وانتي ساعة واحدة بس...


وانتي هتشوفيهم عدى عليهم ساعتين...بينما انتي قايسة ان عدى عليكي ساعة!


----------



## x_philosopher (3 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إنت بتقصد طريقة الحساب بس ؟*



اقصد القياس...مش بس طريقة الحساب...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> اقصد القياس...مش بس طريقة الحساب...



*فهمت المقصود*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> لو كان غير فاسد ...................... ما كانش مرض
> ----------------------------------
> *



*مين قال ؟؟؟ ايه دليلك ان الانسان لو مكنش سقط و حدث فساد فى طبيعته البشرية مكنش هيمرض ؟؟؟؟ هل من نتايج السقوط ان الله قالهم " تمرضون " ؟؟؟ مجابش سيرة المرض خااااالص .. ايه اثباتك على صحة كلامك ؟؟

دة المسيح بنفسه تألم ! .. و اظن الالم دليل ضعف بشرى !! و فيه امراض كتير العرض الاكبر فيهم هو الالم !! هل المسيح فاسد لانه شعر بالالم ؟؟ 
*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> نيجى بأة للأطفال بصفة عامة
> ----------------------------
> ...



*سمعت طبعًاااااا .. بس برضه فيه اطفال بيتولدو طبيعيين جدًا و احنا منهم .. هل الاطفال اللى بيموتو فى بطون امهاتهم و هما لسة اجنة اكثر فسادًا منا ؟؟ و على اساسه ماتو اصغر سنًا او قبل تكوينهم او جالهم عيوب و تشوهات خلقية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اغلب حالات " السقاطة " او " تشوه الاجنة " او حتى " الامراض و العيوب الخلقية " معروف اسبابها علميًا .. بعيدًا عن فساد او غيره .. نسبة بسيطة لازالت مجهولة و فى يوم العلم هيقدر يفسرها بأذن ربنا .. 

اعتمادًا على كلامك ان الفساد فينا منذ الصغر .. طيب لو قولنا المعمودية بقا تردنا إلى احضان الله و تصلح من طبيعتنا الفاسدة .. فلماذا نموت ؟؟ و لماذا نمرض ؟؟ إن كان المرض و الموت نتيجة الفساد !

ظن ان المرض دة نتيجة الخطية و الفساد كان منتشر فى العهد القديم .. حتى فيه معجزة للسيد المسيح تلاميذه قالوله هل مرض الانسان دة بسبب خطية ابويه .. قالهم : لا بل ليتمجد اسم الله .. اعذرينى مش فاكرة المعجزة بالتفصيل ولا الشواهد ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مين قال ؟؟؟ ايه دليلك ان الانسان لو مكنش سقط و حدث فساد فى طبيعته البشرية مكنش هيمرض ؟؟؟؟ هل من نتايج السقوط ان الله قالهم " تمرضون " ؟؟؟ مجابش سيرة المرض خااااالص .. ايه اثباتك على صحة كلامك ؟؟
> 
> دة المسيح بنفسه تألم ! .. و اظن الالم دليل ضعف بشرى !! و فيه امراض كتير العرض الاكبر فيهم هو الالم !! هل المسيح فاسد لانه شعر بالالم ؟؟
> *
> ...


*
لأ إستنى !!!!

أجيب لك الدليل يا ستى و لا يهمك 

يكون ليا الشرف

كلمة موت بالعبري מוּת (تُقرَأ موووث) 

و معناها : موت وتعني ايضا الفساد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180253

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدِهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَادًا، وَمَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِلرُّوحِ فَمِنَ الرُّوحِ يَحْصُدُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.[/Q-BIBLE]
غلاطية 6: 8

[Q-BIBLE]يَأْكُلُ أَعْضَاءَ جَسَدِهِ. يَأْكُلُ أَعْضَاءَهُ بِكْرُ الْمَوْتِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]أيوب 18

 الموت الجسدي: منذ اللحظة التي أكل فيها الإنسان من ثمرة الشجرة المحرمة و قد حطم الوصية بدأت تدب فيه عوامل الإنحلال , و إن كان آدم لم يمت عقب الأكل مباشرة فذلك بسبب إرادة الله الصالحة في إنقاذ الإنسان من الهلاك الأبدي , فتركه لكيما ينجب, و من نسله يأتي مخلص العالم . و أيضاً بالمعصية خضع الإنسان لسلطان الأمراض التي تفضي به إلي الموت , و يقول القديس أثناسيوس "فاالله إذ خلق الإنسان , قصد أن يبقي في عدم فساد , أما البشر فإذا إحتقروا و رفضوا التأمل في الله , و اخترعوا و دبروا الشر لأنفسهم .. فقد أستحقوا حكم الموت الذي سبق تهديدهم به, و من ذلك الحين لم يبقوا بعد في الصورة التي خلقوا عليها, بل فسدوا حسبما أرادوا لأنفسهم (جا 29:7 , رو 21:1, 22) و ساد عليهم الموت كملك (رو 14:5) .. كذلك يجب أن لا يتوقعوا إلا الفساد .. و بتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون النتيجة الإنحلال و بالتالي البقاء في حالة الموت و الفساد" (تجسد الكلمة 4:4,5)
http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...ristmas-03-Incarnation-of-the-Word-Book_.html
اللينك اللى فات دا عبارة عن كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسول
____________________________________________________________________


اللينك دا بأة جزء من الاقتباس
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...lity-of-the-Incarnation__07-Consequences.html
_________________________________________________________________

نيجى بأة لموضوع الألم الذى تعرض له السيد المسيح

الألم مش هو المرض و لا هو الفساد
يعنى بالعقل كدة : أكيد لو آدم  إتخبط أو وقع فى الجنة _____ كان أكيد هيتألم لأنه عنده جهاز عصبى 

و هكذا السيد المسيح
أحس و تألم و مات ايضا 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سمعت طبعًاااااا .. بس برضه فيه اطفال بيتولدو طبيعيين جدًا و احنا منهم .. هل الاطفال اللى بيموتو فى بطون امهاتهم و هما لسة اجنة اكثر فسادًا منا ؟؟ و على اساسه ماتو اصغر سنًا او قبل تكوينهم او جالهم عيوب و تشوهات خلقية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اغلب حالات " السقاطة " او " تشوه الاجنة " او حتى " الامراض و العيوب الخلقية " معروف اسبابها علميًا .. بعيدًا عن فساد او غيره .. نسبة بسيطة لازالت مجهولة و فى يوم العلم هيقدر يفسرها بأذن ربنا ..
> 
> ...



*المعمودية لا تغيرنا من حالة الفساد الى حالة اللافساد


جتى المعجزة اللى إنتى ذكرتيها _____________- مالهاش دعوة بالموضوع 
(ديه معجزة المولود أعمى) نبقى نتكلم فيها بعدين

بالنسبة للأسباب العلمية لأمراض الأجنة أو تشوههم أو موتهم
أيا كانت الأسباب : فهى بسبب الطبيعة الفاسدة مثلا مثل أخطاء الأم أو أمراض وراثية 

كل هذه فساد
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى لو متى فى أول العشرين و إنتى بصحة تامة ؟
> 
> يعنى بعد الشر لو موتى فى حادثة مثلا ___________ هو دا قصدك ؟
> 
> ...


تمآم إيرينى إنتِ قصدكـ إننآ بنتولد بطبيعة فآسدة و[ *قآبلة* ] للإفسآد أكتر بمرور آلزمن ، مش كدآ ..؟

طيب أنآ موفقآكـِ بآلنسبة للجسد .. إنه بشكل كبير فيه علآقة بين فسآدهـ وبين آلزمن
ولو إنهآ علآقة متغيرة 
بس فعلاً بيوصل للـ extreme آلفسآد أو آلإنتآن بآلموت

بس إنتِ شآيفة إن فيه علآقة زى دى بآلنسبة للروح وآلزمن ..؟
بآلعكس ... فيه نآس كتير بتعيش تحآرب طبيعتهآ آلفآسدة ومنهم إللى بينجح وبيوصل " *للخلآص* "
فمصير روحه مش آلهلآكـ أو آلفسآد .. بل بتسمو لمكآنة أعلى " *بآلموت* "

وكذلكـ آلأمرآض آلنفسية مفيش علآقة مبآشرة بينهآ وبين آلزمن ... ومش مفترض توصل دآيماً لأقصآهآ بآلموت
بل بآلعكس بردو ..أحيآناً بيوصل آلإنسآن لدرجة من آلنضج وآلعمق إللى بتخليه يحتوى ويتعدى أى خلل نفسى


طيب ولو إنتِ قصدكـ إن آلموضوع مآلوش دعوة بعلآقة مبآشرة بين زمن وفسآد
كل آلموضوع إنه *طول مآ في آلإنسآن حيآة لآزم يكون فيه فسآد*
تمآم بس مآهو بردو *طول مآ في**ه فى آلإنسآن حيآة لآزم يحصله إصلآح* ... وإلأ هيسيطر آلفسآد وتنتهى حيآته
ودآ ممكن مآيحصلش لحيآته آلروحية أو آلنفسية
*فمآنقدرش نحطهم كلهم فى بآكدج وآحد *...*
*




*.،*​
​


----------



## x_philosopher (4 مايو 2013)

سؤالك م الاخر مش الزمن ولا غيره...سؤالك هو عن الطبيعة الفاسدة...

خليني اسألك الأول....هو المسيح مات ازاي؟ وازاي بقى قابل للموت؟ طب وادم قبل السقوط....كان ممكن قتله برضو ولا ايه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مايو 2013)

هو انا بس اللى غبية ولا فيه حد تانى مش فاهم فكرة الربط بين الزمن والرب يسوع ليه اتصلب عند سن 33 وليه مش قعد اكتر ؟
متهيألى يا ايرينى الموضوع بالنسبة للرب يسوع مكانش ليه علاقة بيفضل على الارض اكتر ولا اقل , لو كان قعد اكتر كنا هنقول طيب فضل ليه ده كله بردو ؟
الفكرة فى الرب يسوع انه كان جاى للارض فى مهمه محددة وهو قدر يوصل رسالة الخلاص فى الفترة القصيرة ديه يبقا ايه الفايدة من البقاء ؟ 

لكن لو كان فضل كان هيمشى عليه جسديا التقدم الجسدى العادى بتاع الانسان , لانه مر بكل المراحل العمرية وخضع للزمن البشرى ولو مكانش حصل كده وممرش زينا بكل المراحل العمرية يبقا التجسد هنا مش حقيقيى لانه المفروض انه شابهنا فى كل شئ ولكن بلا خطية 
فهو كان جاى للارض علشان زى بيقولوا ان جاز التعبير "داونى بالتى كانت هى الداء " يعنى يغلب الموت بالموت نفسه .

بالنسبة بقا للامراض والضعف البشرى الجسدى والموت الجسدى وكل ده ففيه رأى بيقول ان فعلا ده حصل للانسان بسبب الخطية 
يعنى حصل تغيير فيسيولوجى لآدم بعد السقوط فى الخطية 
يعنى الله مش خلق ادم مشوه ولا بجهاز مناعة ضعيف مثلا 
لكن ده حصل لان الانسان سقط فكل حاجة سقطت حتى الخليقة كلها بقت على عداوة معاه 
فالحيوانات اللى كان ادم بحسب الكتاب المقدس متعايش معاها عادى بقا فيه عداوة بينه وبينهم بعد السقوط 
وعلشان كده الرب يسوع جه لرد كل شئ

انما ده طبعا مش يخلينا لما نشوف حد مريض نقول ده عقاب من ربنا 
لان اصلا بدون المسيح وحسب الناموس كلنا اساسا تحت اللعنة والعقاب .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *هو انا بس اللى غبية* ولا فيه حد تانى مش فاهم فكرة الربط بين الزمن والرب يسوع


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*لا من الناحية أطمئنى ... فيه ناس مش فاهمة أصلاً *
*الموضوع بحاله*
*مش فكرة الربط *
:flowers:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مايو 2013)

> الزمن هو بالظبط التغيير اللى بيحدث للانسان بسبب الفساد (العَفَن -
> جميعنا فاسدين (معفنين - منتنين)


عايزه ايه .. هذا انتي جبتي المفيد هههههههههههه
بجد ممكن زي ما قلتي هو التغيرات لكن احنا مو معفنين (الله يكرمنا)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> تمآم إيرينى إنتِ قصدكـ إننآ بنتولد بطبيعة فآسدة و[ *قآبلة* ] للإفسآد أكتر بمرور آلزمن ، مش كدآ ..؟
> 
> طيب أنآ موفقآكـِ بآلنسبة للجسد .. إنه بشكل كبير فيه علآقة بين فسآدهـ وبين آلزمن
> ولو إنهآ علآقة متغيرة
> ...




*
أنا قصدى إن فيه علاقة بين إحساسك بالزمن و الفساد


النفس كمان بتفسد ( النفس التى تخطىء تموت) 

و بالنسبة للروح _________ الروح البعيدة عن ربنا بتفسد 


لو إنتى خارج نطاق الفساد  _____________ لو إنتى زى مثلا أبونا آدم قبل الفساد

ما كنتى هتحسى بالزمن

وجود الزمن زى عدم وجوده

لأنك أصبحتى أعلى من الزمن

طيب سؤال هل مَن فى الفردوس يشعرون بالزمن؟؟؟

هل عندما سنكون فى ملكوت السموات _______ سنشعر بالزمن؟؟؟

كل ما يهمنى هو إيه هو الزمن ؟

ليه إحنا حاسين بيه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> سؤالك م الاخر مش الزمن ولا غيره...سؤالك هو عن الطبيعة الفاسدة...
> 
> خليني اسألك الأول....هو المسيح مات ازاي؟ وازاي بقى قابل للموت؟ طب وادم قبل السقوط....كان ممكن قتله برضو ولا ايه؟


*
لا مش عن الطبيعة الفاسدة ؟

عن علاقة إحساسك بالزمن و الفساد 

بس كدة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو انا بس اللى غبية ولا فيه حد تانى مش فاهم فكرة الربط بين الزمن والرب يسوع ليه اتصلب عند سن 33 وليه مش قعد اكتر ؟
> متهيألى يا ايرينى الموضوع بالنسبة للرب يسوع مكانش ليه علاقة بيفضل على الارض اكتر ولا اقل , لو كان قعد اكتر كنا هنقول طيب فضل ليه ده كله بردو ؟
> الفكرة فى الرب يسوع انه كان جاى للارض فى مهمه محددة وهو قدر يوصل رسالة الخلاص فى الفترة القصيرة ديه يبقا ايه الفايدة من البقاء ؟
> 
> ...



*الرب يسوع ما كانش هيشيخ ؟

بس برضوا مش عايزين نتكلم عن السيد المسيح دلوقتى

خلي دا رأى شخصى ليا 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عايزه ايه .. هذا انتي جبتي المفيد هههههههههههه
> بجد ممكن زي ما قلتي هو التغيرات لكن احنا مو معفنين (الله يكرمنا)


*
هلا و حلا _________هيفاء عندنا 

سعيدة جدا مشاركتك

بس إنتى مش ملاحظة إن و لا واحد إعترض على كلمة : معفنين 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *لا من الناحية أطمئنى ... فيه ناس مش فاهمة أصلاً *
> *الموضوع بحاله*
> ...



*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار إسوح 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2013)

> الرب يسوع ما كانش هيشيخ ؟



لا كان هيشيخ جسديا لانه تجسد بكل معنى الكلمة لكن بلا خطية علشان كده هو موصلش لسن التلاتينات فجأة انما مر بكل المراحل العمرية قبلها .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا كان هيشيخ جسديا لانه تجسد بكل معنى الكلمة لكن بلا خطية علشان كده هو موصلش لسن التلاتينات فجأة انما مر بكل المراحل العمرية قبلها .



*شكلها هتقلب ضلمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكلها هتقلب ضلمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ولا ضلمة ولا حاجة مش هو مر بمرحلة الطفولة بردو ؟ ايه الفرق بقا ؟
هى الشيخوخة حاجة عيب ؟ ولا هى علشان مظهر من مظاهر الضعف الجسدى 
ما هو الطفل الرضيع بردو ضعيف جسديا  ايه الفرق ولا ايه المشكلة ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ولا ضلمة ولا حاجة مش هو مر بمرحلة الطفولة بردو ؟ ايه الفرق بقا ؟
> هى الشيخوخة حاجة عيب ؟ ولا هى علشان مظهر من مظاهر الضعف الجسدى
> ما هو الطفل الرضيع بردو ضعيف جسديا  ايه الفرق ولا ايه المشكلة ؟


*
طب ممكن أأجل معاكى المناقشة الحلوة ديه

لغاية بعد الظهر يوم السبت

عشان الامتحانات*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب ممكن أأجل معاكى المناقشة الحلوة ديه
> 
> لغاية بعد الظهر يوم السبت
> ...



ماشى نأجلها وربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات مع انى مقصدتش انها تكون مناقشة حوالين الموضوع ده بالذات


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

*واحدة واحدة عليا يا ست الكل عشان انتى مش هترتاحى غير اما اتطرد على ايدك :t33: .. مبدئيًا انا مش معترضة على فساد الطبيعة و عن حكم الموت .. هعترض على حكم ربنا يعنى ؟؟ .. انا اعتراضى على جزئية المرض نتيجة للفساد ! و انتى نفسك اثبتى كلامى بس اقريه تانى كدة بالراحة ..

الاول نشوف كلام ربنا لادم و حوا بعد السقوط بالنص :

 [Q-BIBLE] وقال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك. 17 وقال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك واكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك. 18 وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك وتاكل عشب الحقل. 19 بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها.لانك تراب والى تراب تعود 20 ودعا ادم اسم امراته حواء لانها ام كل حي[/Q-BIBLE]

لحد كدة كويس جدًا مجابش سيرة امراض .. بس قال لانك تراب و الى التراب تعود .. يعنى هنموت و نتحلل .. طيب تعالى بقا نشوف كتاب التجسد اللى انتى استشهدتى بيه بيقول ايه :




و أيضاً بالمعصية خضع الإنسان لسلطان الأمراض التي تفضي به إلي الموت , و يقول القديس أثناسيوس "فاالله إذ خلق الإنسان , قصد أن يبقي في عدم فساد , أما البشر فإذا إحتقروا و رفضوا التأمل في الله , و اخترعوا و دبروا الشر لأنفسهم .. فقد أستحقوا حكم الموت الذي سبق تهديدهم به, و من ذلك الحين لم يبقوا بعد في الصورة التي خلقوا عليها, بل فسدوا حسبما أرادوا لأنفسهم (جا 29:7 , رو 21:1, 22) و ساد عليهم الموت كملك (رو 14:5) .. كذلك يجب أن لا يتوقعوا إلا الفساد .. و بتعبير آخر يجب أن تكون النتيجة الإنحلال و بالتالي البقاء في حالة الموت و الفساد" (تجسد الكلمة 4:4,5)


أنقر للتوسيع...


و تعالى نركز على جملة الامراض اللى اخدنا الاقتباس كله عشانها 
" و ايضا بالمعصية خضع الانسان لسلطان الامراض التى تفضى به إلى الموت " 

هى كل الامراض تفضى إلى الموت ؟؟؟ البابا اثناسيوس راجل دقيق جدًا فى انتقاء الفاظه و صياغة جمله .. و حدد الامراض اللى خضع الانسان بعد الفساد لسلطانها هى الامراض التى تفضى به إلى الموت .. هل دور برد ميعتبرش مرض ؟؟ طب و كل واحد بيجيله دور برد بيموت ؟؟ دة على سبيل المثال .. 

و هل دلوقتى بعد تطور العلم و اكتشاف طرق علاج لامراض مميتة كتيرة معناه ان فساد الانسان قل ؟؟ بقينا اكثر طهارة لمجرد اننا انتصرنا على سلطان المرض بالعلم ؟؟ 






نيجى بأة لموضوع الألم الذى تعرض له السيد المسيح

الألم مش هو المرض و لا هو الفساد
يعنى بالعقل كدة : أكيد لو آدم  إتخبط أو وقع فى الجنة _____ كان أكيد هيتألم لأنه عنده جهاز عصبى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياراجل ؟؟ و انتى ايش عرفك ؟؟ 

اذا كان كلام ربنا لحوا " بالوجع تلدين اولادًا " .. و كلام ربنا لادم " بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك " .. يعنى الوجع و التعب دول مكانوش موجودين قبل السقوط و حكم ربنا .. منين بقا عرفتى لو ادم كان اتخبط كان اتوجع ولا اتألم ؟؟؟ 

ادم كان عنده جهاز عصبى و كمان جهاز بصرى .. كان بيشوف نفسه عريان و شايفها عادى لان عقله مترجمش الصورة دى على انها شئ مخجل .. زى ما كان ممكن يتخبط و عقله ميترجمش الاشارات العصبية دى على انها وجع و ألم !!! 




+إيرينى+ قال:




جتى المعجزة اللى إنتى ذكرتيها _____________- مالهاش دعوة بالموضوع 
(ديه معجزة المولود أعمى) نبقى نتكلم فيها بعدين


أنقر للتوسيع...


ياسلام يعنى كان الزمن هو اللى له علاقة بالفساد ياختى :a82:





بالنسبة للأسباب العلمية لأمراض الأجنة أو تشوههم أو موتهم
أيا كانت الأسباب : فهى بسبب الطبيعة الفاسدة مثلا مثل أخطاء الأم أو أمراض وراثية 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ماقولتلك بقا .. لو كان تشوه الاجنة نتيجة فساد الطبيعة .. اشمعنا انا و انتى مولودين طبيعيين و زى الفل و غيرنا مولود باعاقة او حتى مات قبل ولادته ؟؟ هل معناها ان اللى مات قبلنا اكثر فسادًا مننا ؟؟ و احنا اطهر منه ؟؟ 

انا عارفاكى صعيدية و هتدوخينى معاكى بس للاسف برضه بحبك مش فاهمة على ايه :t32:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2013)

*أنا قولت سكتت و حلت عن نافوخى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا قولت سكتت و حلت عن نافوخى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه دة بعينك :yahoo:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه دة بعينك :yahoo:​*




بقليل تقنعينى أن أصير شقاوية

 هأرد عليكى بعد الغذاء :smil12:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بقليل تقنعينى أن أصير شقاوية
> 
> هأرد عليكى بعد الغذاء :smil12:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هو انتى لسة مقتنعتيش :smil12:

و بعدين دة انا اللى اتعلم منك :spor2:

مستنية انا *


----------



## چاكس (8 مايو 2013)

*سمو عليكوووو
لامؤاخذه الناس هنا بتتكلم فى ايه ؟؟؟ 17 صفحة !!!!
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *سمو عليكوووو
> لامؤاخذه الناس هنا بتتكلم فى ايه ؟؟؟ 17 صفحة !!!!
> *



*إسكت إسكت 

دا أنا حولتهم 





هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2013)

*معلش بأعتذر عن الرد النهاردة

عشان لازم أنام بدرى ______ عندنا إمتحانات 8 الصبح

و هارد بكرة بإذن ربنا و عشنا

و بأعتذر إنى ما رديتش بعد الغذاء 

الله يكرمه بأة قطع النور 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصبحوا على خير

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *سمو عليكوووو
> لامؤاخذه الناس هنا بتتكلم فى ايه ؟؟؟ 17 صفحة !!!!
> *



*مش انا من ضمن اللى اتكلمو ؟؟ بس وغلاوتك توهت منها بتاع 6 مرات على اقل تقدير :a82:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش بأعتذر عن الرد النهاردة
> 
> عشان لازم أنام بدرى ______ عندنا إمتحانات 8 الصبح
> 
> ...



*و انتى من اهله .. ابقى حلى كويس بكرة :t33:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *واحدة واحدة عليا يا ست الكل عشان انتى مش هترتاحى غير اما اتطرد على ايدك :t33: .. مبدئيًا انا مش معترضة على فساد الطبيعة و عن حكم الموت .. هعترض على حكم ربنا يعنى ؟؟ .. انا اعتراضى على جزئية المرض نتيجة للفساد ! و انتى نفسك اثبتى كلامى بس اقريه تانى كدة بالراحة ..
> 
> الاول نشوف كلام ربنا لادم و حوا بعد السقوط بالنص :
> 
> ...


*
جاب سيرة الفساد يا ست الكل

قال موتا تموت 

و قولنا كلمة موت معناها فساد

موتا تموت = فسادا تفسد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> و تعالى نركز على جملة الامراض اللى اخدنا الاقتباس كله عشانها
> " و ايضا بالمعصية خضع الانسان لسلطان الامراض التى تفضى به إلى الموت "
> ...


*
نجيب من مصدر تانى و لا تزعلى نفسك

http://orthodoxspirit.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_07.html#.UYvzt6I9HX4

وفى هذا كتب كيرلس الاسكندرى فى تعليقه على الاية 18 الواردة فى الاصحاح الخامس من رسالة رومية ونورد النص باللغة اليونانية للتدقيق العلمى ثم محاولة ترجمة للغة العربية 

(Νενόσηκεν ούν ή φύσις τήν άμαρτίαν διά τής παρακοής τού ένός ,τουτέστιν Αδάμ ούτως άμαρτωλοί κατεστάθησαν οί πολλοί,ούχ ώς τώ Αδάμ συμπαραβεβηκότες , ού γάρ ήσαν πώποτε ,αλλ, ώς έκείνου φύσεως όντες τής ύπό νόμον πεσούσης τόν τόν τής άμαρτίας . Ωσπερ τοίνυν ήρρώστησεν ή ανθρώπου φύσις έν Αδάμ διά τής παρακοής τήν φθοράν....ούτως άπήλλακται πάλιν εν Χριστώ) Κύριλλος Αλεξανδρείας ,Είς Ρωμ.ε,18,P G 74,789 AB 

لقد عرفت الطبيعة الخطية بعصيان الواحد اى ادم وصار الكثيرين خطاة ليس لانهم اشتركوا مع ادم فى فعل الخطية لانهم لم يكونوا معه حينما أخطأ 
ولكن لانهم قائمون فى طبيعة ادم وهم كائنون مع الطبيعة التى سقطت تحت ناموس الخطية وهكذا أصاب المرض الطبيعة البشرية فى ادم وبالعصيان دخل الفساد والذى خلصت منه البشرية فى المسيح 

ما جبتش حاجة من عندى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

*ماترحمينا بقى ...أوم الموضوع دة بيقول أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماترحمينا بقى ...أوم الموضوع دة بيقول أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



*إنت لا عجبك اللى بتعلق و لا اللى مش بتعلق

حيرتونا معاكوا 

:2:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماترحمينا بقى ...أوم الموضوع دة بيقول أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



*بص يا أستاذى

كل غرضى و ببساطة شديدة جدا

لو كان طبيعة الانسان غير فاسدة _____________ ما كانش أحس بالزمن

الفساد هو سبب إحساسنا بالزمن

بس كدة _____________ دا رأيى 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت لا عجبك اللى بتعلق و لا اللى مش بتعلق
> 
> حيرتونا معاكوا
> 
> :2:*


تسعة عشر صفحة ومش فااااهم :t33:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ماقولتلك بقا .. لو كان تشوه الاجنة نتيجة فساد الطبيعة .. اشمعنا انا و انتى مولودين طبيعيين و زى الفل و غيرنا مولود باعاقة او حتى مات قبل ولادته ؟؟ هل معناها ان اللى مات قبلنا اكثر فسادًا مننا ؟؟ و احنا اطهر منه ؟؟
> 
> انا عارفاكى صعيدية و هتدوخينى معاكى بس للاسف برضه بحبك مش فاهمة على ايه :t32:*



*

ما فيش فى ديه إشمعنى

يعنى إشمعنى فلان ألمانى و أنا مصراوى

و هى إن جيتى للحق مش فارقة

إن حد يموت و عمره يوم عن حد يموت و عمره 100 سنة مش فارقة

لأن الاتنين (صفر أو 100 سنة) لو تم قسمتهم على ما لا نهاية اللى هى الأبدية هتبقى الاجابة صفر

الاتنين صفر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> تسعة عشر صفحة ومش فااااهم :t33:​



*هو دا رأيى

180
​*


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بص يا أستاذى
> 
> كل غرضى و ببساطة شديدة جدا
> 
> ...



هو انتوا بتتكلموا عن انهى زمن .. ممم .. انا رأى بقى ان احنا مش فى 2013 .. احنا مضحوك علينا .. ارجح اننا ممكن نكون فى 2001 او 2002 .. :scenic:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> هو انتوا بتتكلموا عن انهى زمن .. ممم .. انا رأى بقى ان احنا مش فى 2013 .. احنا مضحوك علينا .. ارجح اننا ممكن نكون فى 2001 او 2002 .. :scenic:



*كمل عليا إنت كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ياراجل ؟؟ و انتى ايش عرفك ؟؟
> 
> اذا كان كلام ربنا لحوا " بالوجع تلدين اولادًا " .. و كلام ربنا لادم " بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك " .. يعنى الوجع و التعب دول مكانوش موجودين قبل السقوط و حكم ربنا .. منين بقا عرفتى لو ادم كان اتخبط كان اتوجع ولا اتألم ؟؟؟
> ...


*
مش عايزة أفتح فى موضوع بالأوجاع تلدين أولادا 

لأحسن هتقولوا بأتفلسف

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

*أهى جت 

 مش هتسكت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كمل عليا إنت كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



الدكتورة شقاوة و عبود بيه .. مأجرنى عشان اخلص .. :spor22:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> الدكتورة شقاوة و عبود بيه .. مأجرنى عشان اخلص .. :spor22:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## x_philosopher (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش عايزة أفتح فى موضوع بالأوجاع تلدين أولادا
> 
> لأحسن هتقولوا بأتفلسف
> ...



طب ممكن اطلب منك تقولي؟

انا حابب اسمع رأي حضرتك...خصوصاً اني مش مقتنع أوي بكلام الاستاذة Sha2awet 2alam


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> طب ممكن اطلب منك تقولي؟
> 
> انا حابب اسمع رأي حضرتك...خصوصاً اني مش مقتنع أوي بكلام الاستاذة Sha2awet 2alam



*يا دهوتى 

هتفتح عليا أبواب جهنم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس أقول و أمرى لله

طالما إن إسمك فيلسوف 
_____________________________________

بس يا أستاذى من غير حضرتك 

إحنا إخوات عادى

أولا دا رأيى 

ربنا لما قال لحواء بالأوجاع و الآلام تلدين أولاد (نتيجة للخطية )

طب هو بينى و بينك لو كانت (فرضا و جدلا) إنها ولدت قبل الخطية

كانت يعنى هتولد من غير ألم ؟؟؟

بالعقل : لأ

كانت هتتألم ___________ العقل بيقول كدة

يعنى سورى لو الواحد عنده إمساك بيتألم فى أثناء التبرز _____ كم و كم الولادة ___ إسأل كل الأمهات 

إذن الموضوع مش موضوع ألم بالنسبة لحواء

الموضوع موضوع الولادة نفسها

يعنى حواء إستحالة كانت تولد فى الجنة
-------------------------------------------------------
الولادة نتيجة للخطية

الخلاصة

إنتى هتولدى يا حواء و بالتالى هتتألمى 

يبقى : بالأوجاع و الآلام تلدين أولادا

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

*حد خفى بيتفرج و ساكت​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> جاب سيرة الفساد يا ست الكل
> 
> قال موتا تموت
> ...



*شوفتينى اعترضت على الفساد ؟؟ انا مهرطقة اة بس مش للدرجة دى :t33:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نجيب من مصدر تانى و لا تزعلى نفسك
> 
> http://orthodoxspirit.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_07.html#.UYvzt6I9HX4
> ...



*طب هقولك ايه انا قدام عمود الدين !! 

بس مش غريبة انه اتكلم عن الخطية و بعدها المرض و الفساد و قال ان البشرية تحلصت من الفساد فى المسيح بس مقالش انها تخلصت من المرض ! و مقالش الموت !! 

مش واثقة فى الترجمة بصراحة *



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما فيش فى ديه إشمعنى
> 
> ...



*واحدة واحدة على نفسك كدة .. ما انتى لو هتقسمى اعمار كل البشر على ما لا نهاية .. يبقى تقسمى ال 33 بتوع المسيح برضه :t33: .. بتوقعى نفسك فى الغلط ليييييييييه :t33: 

و بعدين اختلاف الجنسيات حاجة مش نتيجة للفساد .. لكن اما تقولى الامراض نتيجة للفساد و الخطية .. يعنى نسبة الفساد تتناسب طرديًا مع نسبة الامراض اللى تصيب الانسان .. مادام ربطتيهم بعلاقة واحدة .. يبقى كل ما واحد يبقى عنده امراض اكتر يبقى فاسد اكتر و هكذا ..*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش عايزة أفتح فى موضوع بالأوجاع تلدين أولادا
> 
> لأحسن هتقولوا بأتفلسف
> ...



*ما انتى بتتفلسفى بقالك 19 صفحة .. جت على دى يعنى :t33:*



چاكس قال:


> هو انتوا بتتكلموا عن انهى زمن .. ممم .. انا رأى بقى ان احنا مش فى 2013 .. احنا مضحوك علينا .. ارجح اننا ممكن نكون فى 2001 او 2002 .. :scenic:



*صبااااااااح الورد على عيونك يا باشا :t33: .. تصدق القعدة دى نقصاك فعلا .. اتفضل معانا :t33:*


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الولادة نتيجة للخطية
> 
> الخلاصة
> ...




*مساء الورد 






  .. *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ولا ضلمة ولا حاجة مش هو مر بمرحلة الطفولة بردو ؟ ايه الفرق بقا ؟
> هى الشيخوخة حاجة عيب ؟ ولا هى علشان مظهر من مظاهر الضعف الجسدى
> ما هو الطفل الرضيع بردو ضعيف جسديا  ايه الفرق ولا ايه المشكلة ؟


*آسفة إنى تأخرت فى الرد
*
*
فيشرح ذلك الأب متى المسكين بقوله:
"فهؤلاء الناس.. [الذين ماتوا قبل مجيء الناموس] ماتوا لأنهم ولدوا في الموت أي في الطبيعة البشرية.. التي أصبحت طبيعة خاطئة أي واقعة تحت سلطان الخطية.. فنحن ورثنا من آدم ليس فعل خطيته بل طبيعته التي فقدت نعمة الله وحرمت من بر الله، الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة- اي المفتوحة على الخطية على الشيطان- وليس مجرد فعل الخطية التي اقترفها [آدم].. فبالرغم من أنهم لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم –أي لم يتعدوا على أية وصايا؛ إلا أنهم ماتوا لأنهم كانوا محرومين من نعمة الله وبره؛ أي كانوا بطبيعة مائتة"[42].
ويؤكد ذات الرأي "ميخائيل أزكول" بقوله:
"بسقوط آدم أدخل الموت إلى العالم؛ وحيث أن البشر أجمعين يولدون من ذات السلالة البشرية فالجميع ورثوا الموت. الموت الذي يضع نهاية لحياة البشر، وأيضاً يولد فينا مشاعر (الغضب والكراهية والشهوة والطمع.. إلخ)، والمرض والشيخوخة"[43].*

http://mina-michel.blogspot.com/2012/06/blog-post_10.html


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *اجدنى هنا اطرح على حضرتك سؤال .. لماذا فى البداية قال لهم الرب هذه الجملة .. انموا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها .. ثم بعد صفحتين نرى مثل هذا المشهد فى انها ستلد و ستتألم ؟
> كيف كانت الدعوة للنمو و التكاثر .. من دون ولادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كيف تقولين ان الولادة نتيجة للخطية .. بالرغم من انه قبل الخطية سمعنا بكل سماحة من الرب " انموا و اكثروا " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> معلش استاذة .. *


*
هتدخلونا فى موضوع تانى

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شوفتينى اعترضت على الفساد ؟؟ انا مهرطقة اة بس مش للدرجة دى :t33:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
لاتتناسب طرديا يا دكتورة 

و لا ربطت نسبة الفساد بالأمراض

أنا ربطت الفساد بإحساسك بالزمن 

بس كدة

السيد السيح لم يفسد

يبقى لا يساوى صفر 

لأن عمره لم ينتهى بالموت

و جسده لم يرى فسادا
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> كانت يعنى هتولد من غير ألم ؟؟؟
> 
> بالعقل : لأ
> ...



*تانى بالعقل ؟؟ عقلك اللى هيوديكى ورا الشمس دة 

و هو بالعقل اما اشوف واحد عريان معرفش ان دى حاجة مخجلة ؟؟ ايه اللى خلى النظرة اللى شافها ادم اختلفت بعد السقوط ؟؟ مع انها نفس العين و نفس المنظر ؟؟ 

بنفس العقل اللى يفسرلك ان ادم اما شاف نفسه عريان و اختبأ بعد السقوط .. هو العقل اللى يفسرلك ان الاشارات العصبية للجهاز العصبى اتغيرت طبيعتها بعد السقوط !!

و بعدين لو على حسب كلامك بقا مفيش امراض ولا غيره قبل السقوط .. و الامساك دة يعتبر من ضمن الامراض المؤلمة .. كان ادم هيجيله امساك ليه :t33: .. بلاش خيالك يسرح اوى الله يباركلك بتجيبيلى افكار بشعة و انا بمسك نفسى بمعجزة :t33:
*


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هتدخلونا فى موضوع تانى
> 
> *



*لا لا يا باشا .. خلاااااااااااااص انا همسح مشاركتى دى* :flowers:


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*مش عآرفة إنتوآ دخلتوآ فى تفآصيل عجيبة ولآ أنآ دخلت توبيكـ تآنى ^_^*
هو آلسؤآل عن وجود فسآد وتقدم فسيولوجى لأدم قبل آلسقوط ولآ هل كآن " بيحس " بآلزمن قبل آلسقوط ...؟
مفيش دليل على إنه مآكنش بيحس بآلزمن حتى لو مآكنش بيحصله فسآد عضوى

ولو قيسنآ على مقيآسنآ إحنآ لإن دآ آلمتآح لينآ... آلوقت آلحلو إحسآسنآ بيه بيكون "* أسرع* "
لكن دآ مش بيغلى إنه موجود ولآ بيلغى إدرآكنآ لوجودهـ
كذلكـ لو قولنآ إن آلإنسآن فى حيآة أبدية وحضور آلله هيكون مستمتع وسعيد ولآ يفسد
لكن مآ زآل بيحصله تغيير بيتطلب وقت ومآ زآل بيحس بآلوقت مهمآ كآن قصير بسبب سعآدته
"* مآ دآم مآعندنآش تآكييد لعكس دآ* "

طيب لو إفترضنآ إن فى آلحآلة دى إدرآكنآ هيختلف أصلاً عن دلوقتى
يبقى آلمقآرنة هتنتفى من آلبدآية 
 






*.،*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تانى بالعقل ؟؟ عقلك اللى هيوديكى ورا الشمس دة
> 
> و هو بالعقل اما اشوف واحد عريان معرفش ان دى حاجة مخجلة ؟؟ ايه اللى خلى النظرة اللى شافها ادم اختلفت بعد السقوط ؟؟ مع انها نفس العين و نفس المنظر ؟؟
> 
> ...



*أنا جبت سيرة إن أدم جاله إمساك ؟؟؟؟:dntknw:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و بعدين دا مش خيال  جبت لك من المصادر اللى موجودة على النت 

طب أعمل إيه يعنى :scenic:

أولع فى نفسى :ranting:

:t33::t33::t33:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *لا لا يا باشا .. خلاااااااااااااص انا همسح مشاركتى دى* :flowers:



*إوعى 

هتزعلنى منك ليه ؟؟

بعد بوكيه الورد الحلو دا 
​​*


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إوعى
> 
> هتزعلنى منك ليه ؟؟
> 
> ...



*لا بجد استاذة .. انا خلاص مسحت المشاركة و مش تشغلى بالك *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مش عآرفة إنتوآ دخلتوآ فى تفآصيل عجيبة ولآ أنآ دخلت توبيكـ تآنى ^_^*
> هو آلسؤآل عن وجود فسآد وتقدم فسيولوجى لأدم قبل آلسقوط ولآ هل كآن " بيحس " بآلزمن قبل آلسقوط ...؟
> ...



*
ما عندناش ما يؤكد 

أوكيه 

لأن حالة عدم الفساد ديه هنشوفها فى ملكوت السموات

و بالتالى المقارنة مستحيلة

تمام كلامك

لكن الموضوع يدعوا للتفكير

و هذا تفكيرى و لا أدعوا أحد للاقتناع بيه

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لاتتناسب طرديا يا دكتورة
> 
> و لا ربطت نسبة الفساد بالأمراض
> ...



*لا اله الا المسيح .. مش انتى يا بنت الحلال اللى قولتيلى ان الفساد هو سبب المرض و الموت !! و ربطتى الزمن بالفساد ؟؟ يبقى ربطتى المرض و الموت بالزمن !!!!!!!! 

و يعنى ايه المسيح عمره منتهاش بالموت ؟؟ 

هو انا اما اسألك عمر المسيح كان كام هتقوليلى 33 و معانا كام ؟؟  ولا بيتقال عمر المسيح 33 سنة . المسيح جسده لم يرى فسادًا اة  .. بس ماااات و اتدفن 3 ايام .. و عمره الارضى انتهى بعد 33 سنة .. *



إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مش عآرفة إنتوآ دخلتوآ فى تفآصيل عجيبة ولآ أنآ دخلت توبيكـ تآنى ^_^*
> هو آلسؤآل عن وجود فسآد وتقدم فسيولوجى لأدم قبل آلسقوط ولآ هل كآن " بيحس " بآلزمن قبل آلسقوط ...؟
> ...



*هتصدقينى لو قولتلك انا كنت نسيت الموضوع اصلا عن ايه :smil13:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طب أعمل إيه يعنى :scenic:
> 
> ...



*لا خلى الواجب دة عليا :t33:*



چاكس قال:


> *لا بجد استاذة .. انا خلاص مسحت المشاركة و مش تشغلى بالك *



*احمد .. الموضوع دة بالذات طويل .. هبعتلك لينكات تفسره كله   *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2013)

*
أنا ربطت الفساد بإحساسك بالزمن

مش الفساد بالزمن

الزمن موجود كدة كدة

_________________________________

و المسيح الحى عايزة أنام ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا ربطت الفساد بإحساسك بالزمن
> 
> مش الفساد بالزمن
> ...



*قومى نامى .. انتى سيحتيلى دماغى اصلا .. هلاقيها منك ولا من اللى انا فيه :smil13: *


----------



## x_philosopher (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا دهوتى
> 
> هتفتح عليا أبواب جهنم
> 
> ...



انا متفق مع انه حتى قبل السقوط يعني كانت هتولد بالوجع برضو....لأن الجهاز العصبي هو هو وكده...

اعتقد مفتاح الاجابة لكل اسئلتك دي هو ده:

في الجنة....هل كانت الحيوانات زي ما هي بنفس تكوينها؟
بالتالي الاسد آكل لحوم، وبالتالي بياكل الحيوانات التانية؟

هل كانت الحيوانات بتموت؟

هل اجهزتها كانت زي ما هي؟

هل البكتيريا كانت زي ما هي برضو؟

بالتالي الامراض كانت موجودة برضو...صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *آسفة إنى تأخرت فى الرد
> *
> *
> فيشرح ذلك الأب متى المسكين بقوله:
> ...



يا ايرينى ما فهمت شى ؟ 
انتى بقولى ان قصدك ان لولا الفساد اللى بالخطية فينا مكناش هنحس بالزمن صح ؟ لكن الزمن كان هيكون ليه تأثير علينا صح ؟ بس مكناش هنحس بيه ولا انا فاهمه غلط ؟
بالنسبة للرب يسوع , طيب هو مش مفروض انه مٌتجسد تجسد كامل ؟
ازاى لو كان قعد على الارض لسن اكبر من 33 مش هيتأثر بالزمن ؟
يبقا معنى كده ان تجسده مش حقيقى ؟ لانه مش بيمر بالمراحل الجسدية اللى احنا بنمر بيها , يبقا هو ساعتها مش واخد جسد بشرى بقا ده واخد جسد اعلى من جسد البشر مش بيتأثر بالزمن 
يبقا ساعتها تجسده مش حقيقى , مجرد تمثيلية , صح ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

*بكرة بأة بعد الامتحان التانى على رواءة نتناقش

إذا كان فيكم نفس تستحملوا غتاتتى​*


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

انا ليا رجاء بس بعد ما تخلصو  مناقشه

انتى يا ايريني تكتبى المُستفاد من الموضوع ولو فى شكل نقط

علشان هموت واعرف فايده الكلام دة كله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يا ايرينى ما فهمت شى ؟
> انتى بقولى ان قصدك ان لولا الفساد اللى بالخطية فينا مكناش هنحس بالزمن صح ؟ لكن الزمن كان هيكون ليه تأثير علينا صح ؟ بس مكناش هنحس بيه ولا انا فاهمه غلط ؟
> بالنسبة للرب يسوع , طيب هو مش مفروض انه مٌتجسد تجسد كامل ؟
> ازاى لو كان قعد على الارض لسن اكبر من 33 مش هيتأثر بالزمن ؟
> ...



*أفهم الأول يعنى إيه الزمن بيأثر ؟؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

هو انا اللى محتاجة افهم ياايرينى , انا اللى بسألك , لان انتى قولتى فى مشاركتك هنا الكلام ده 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا ربطت الفساد بإحساسك بالزمن
> 
> مش الفساد بالزمن
> ...



يعنى اللى فهمته ان الزمن وتأثيره موجود فى كل الاحوال بس احنا بنحس بيه بسبب الفساد 
يعنى مثلا هل فى كل الاحوال كنا هنشيخ بس لو مفيش فساد مكناش هنعانى مع الشيخوخة يعنى او نحس بيها ولا ايه قصدك ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو انا اللى محتاجة افهم ياايرينى , انا اللى بسألك , لان انتى قولتى فى مشاركتك هنا الكلام ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أنا قولت الزمن موجود

لكن ما جبتش سيرة تأثيره ديه ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

يبقا انا فهمت غلط , سورى , عديها ديه :smi411:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أفهم الأول يعنى إيه الزمن بيأثر ؟؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]بيفكرنى موضوع الزمن دة برحلة فضائية أقترحها أحد العلماء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بسفر زوجين الى " المريخ " لمعرفة كم سيستغرق ولادة طفل ( زمنياً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى تسعة أشهر كما فى " الأرض " ؟ أم أقل أم أكثر ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن سنة المريخ = 88 يوماً تقريباً – معنى كدة ان الطفل فى المريخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيتولد فى تلات سنوات !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفعل سافر الزوجين ووصلا بسلامة الله الى " المريخ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك أستضافهما زوجين " ميريخين " فجاءت الأوامر الأرضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأن يتم تبادل الزوجات للدراسة العلمية المعملية البحتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكله يهون فى سبيل العلم ... ولا حياء فى العلم ولا حياء مع رجال المباحث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالفعل نفذ الزوجين الأرضيين الأمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة الأرضية تقابلت مع الزوج المريخى فـــ  " قَبَّلها " فقط مجرد قُبلة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فولدت طفلاً فى التو واللحظة ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما الزوج الأرضى فألتقى بالزوجة الميريخية ... ( على طريقة أهل الأرض طبعا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما أنتهت مهمته سألته :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-  أية دة فين الولد ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالها : لالالا ... دة بعد تسع تُشهر ان شاء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالت له : ولما هو بعد تسع تُشهر .... قمت لية  ؟؟!!! 
[/FONT]*
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

